# PET pic of the day at the Fort and at home.



## 2goofycampers

playing at the dog park !!! love to see everyones pet pics too !!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

does no one have any pet pics ? Don't make me fill this thread all by myself !!!!   LOL                      Denise


----------



## lynndiwagon

I think this a wonderful idea, unfortunately most folks here hate pets.  LOL....just kidding (kind of.)


----------



## chief19spixi

I got tons of pet pics.. just none at the fort!! LOL   We have a mini zoo in our house!! The dalmatian that we took to the fort last year had passed away 1 month after returning from kidney failure! So now we have a new DAl named Jack, 2 ferrets randy & brandy, parakeet Bonnie and a cockitiel (sp) Lucy.. who is mean as He**!! anyone want him!! LOL


----------



## 2goofycampers

chief19spixi said:


> I got tons of pet pics.. just none at the fort!! LOL   We have a mini zoo in our house!! The dalmatian that we took to the fort last year had passed away 1 month after returning from kidney failure! So now we have a new DAl named Jack, 2 ferrets randy & brandy, parakeet Bonnie and a cockitiel (sp) Lucy.. who is mean as He**!! anyone want him!! LOL



  Wait'n to see them !  The little sweeties DON"T have to be pics JUST from the Fort , we love to see everyones pet pics.  Mr.


----------



## RvUsa

Here is a picture of my Millie, the day she passed away   She was a sweetheart!  She loved Matt right to the end, she did everything she could to be with him even at the last minute.


----------



## terri01p

Did someone ask for pictures ? Hehe I've got plenty.


----------



## 2goofycampers

John,,want to say that Millie and Matt are beautiful,,we can imagine how bad you feel . Our dog is like our child too. No doubt  she'll never be replaced , we are sure the sweet beagle willgrow a place in your heart. ..


----------



## OK GRUMPY

I have a zoo too!! I'll get some pictures and post.


----------



## Momof626x3

John, that photo and story brought tears to my eyes. What a beautiful dog!

Cute photos everyone! We don't have a doggie but here is a picture of our cat Nala, who would LOVE to go camping...she has always loved riding in the truck. We probably won't bring her with us this time, so she will have to spend some time with Grandpa (who calls her the Grand Dame...she is 13).


----------



## VACAMPER

lynndiwagon, You've suceeded in making me feel guilty about trashing my dog.(aka spawn of satan, pete, petie wheatie)  I'm going to figure out how to post pictures so i can show you how cute he really is.  He does however hide under the bed and jumps out and attacks your leg when you least suspect it. Leaving holes in all of our pants.  Now i did mention that i love Max our dal/pit mix.  He's our big baby. And pits get no respect.


----------



## rushing

love the pet pictures


----------



## loveDmouse

I will try but it took me forever to figure out how to get her pic in my avatar.  So you can see her there for now.  That is Savannah.   She will be 8 in October.  She is our camping dog.  Loves to go but we don't take her to the Fort.  It is such a long trip from here and we would be out most of the time so she goes on our close by trips.  We have another dog (going on 9)and now one kitty (soon be 15) (had two but we lost our other one a few weeks ago, he was almost 13) but neither of them like to travel.


----------



## lynndiwagon

I didn't mean that I hate pets.  From my past posts you can see that I am a big supporter of pets at FW.  I'll try and post some pictures....


----------



## lynndiwagon

Unfortunately I'm not allowed to post pictures so I can't show you a picture of my famous Boston Terriers (BTs).
I guess there is some rule?????


----------



## RvUsa

You have to have the image hosted somewhere online, most people on here use photobucket.com .  You save your image there, then copy its location, then come here and put it in a message by clicking the little postcard looking button at the top, when the dialog box pops up, you past the images location.  then it will show up.


----------



## Donna




----------



## loveDmouse

Donna that picture of your dog and kitty stretched out is so cute.


----------



## Donna

loveDmouse said:


> Donna that picture of your dog and kitty stretched out is so cute.



Thank you! Ashlea, my dog, is no longer with us  , but my cat, Nemo (a rescue) just loved her. He just always wanted to be beside her. I was online and looked down and there they were, luckily i had the camera there to grab that priceless photo!


----------



## elastigirlfan

Love the pet pics!!


----------



## loveDmouse

Donna said:


> Thank you! Ashlea, my dog, is no longer with us  , but my cat, Nemo (a rescue) just loved her. He just always wanted to be beside her. I was online and looked down and there they were, luckily i had the camera there to grab that priceless photo!



So sorry for your loss.  We just lost one of our kitties a couple of weeks ago and it has been very hard.  He was almost 13 and we had him since he was only a few weeks old.  It is so weird not having him around.  This is my first loss with one of our own.  I have dealt with it as a kid but it isn't the same.  Dad dealt with the vet if that is what was needed.  It is a tough choice to make but thank god we can save them from suffering.  Sorry, I just start rambling on when I start thinking of Tiger.  

It is really nice to have great photos to look back on and remember the good times.


----------



## Momof626x3

loveDmouse said:


> So sorry for your loss.  We just lost one of our kitties a couple of weeks ago and it has been very hard.  He was almost 13 and we had him since he was only a few weeks old.  It is so weird not having him around.  This is my first loss with one of our own.  I have dealt with it as a kid but it isn't the same.  Dad dealt with the vet if that is what was needed.  It is a tough choice to make but thank god we can save them from suffering.  Sorry, I just start rambling on when I start thinking of Tiger.
> 
> It is really nice to have great photos to look back on and remember the good times.



So sorry for your loss. We went through that very hard decision 3 years ago with our kitty Newman. He was Nala's BFF and I think she still misses him. We still miss saying, "Hello, Newman." We have sinced rescued 2 more cats and one is very "Newmanish" so she reminds us of him a lot. It is nice to see pictures of him, though, as they scroll through on the screen saver once in a while.


----------



## Donna

loveDmouse said:


> So sorry for your loss.  We just lost one of our kitties a couple of weeks ago and it has been very hard.  He was almost 13 and we had him since he was only a few weeks old.  It is so weird not having him around.  This is my first loss with one of our own.  I have dealt with it as a kid but it isn't the same.  Dad dealt with the vet if that is what was needed.  It is a tough choice to make but thank god we can save them from suffering.  Sorry, I just start rambling on when I start thinking of Tiger.
> 
> It is really nice to have great photos to look back on and remember the good times.



Sorry for your loss, as well. Everyone used to laugh that i took so many pictures (even before digital), but thank goodness we have them now. I even have alot of video. I always say, you never get over them, you just learn to live without them. With pictures, they live on forever!


----------



## loveDmouse

Momof626x3 said:


> So sorry for your loss. We went through that very hard decision 3 years ago with our kitty Newman. He was Nala's BFF and I think she still misses him. We still miss saying, "Hello, Newman." We have sinced rescued 2 more cats and one is very "Newmanish" so she reminds us of him a lot. It is nice to see pictures of him, though, as they scroll through on the screen saver once in a while.



Thank you.  It is a very hard decision but it helps me knowing he didn't have to suffer anymore.  I couldn't let him go through that.


----------



## loveDmouse

Donna said:


> Sorry for your loss, as well. Everyone used to laugh that i took so many pictures (even before digital), but thank goodness we have them now. I even have alot of video. I always say, you never get over them, you just learn to live without them. With pictures, they live on forever!



Thank you.  You are just like me then.  I have loads of pictures.  My husband is always joking with me about it.  But now I have those wonderful pictures to look back on.  
You are right, you don't get over losing them you just learn to live without them.  Those first two weeks were really hard.  It will be 3 weeks this Monday.  I am still very sad and miss him terribly but I am thinking more of the good times then the short time he was sick and taking him to the vet.  

I like to believe that someday we will be reunited again.  He will always be in our hearts.


----------



## lynndiwagon

Thanks RVUSA, I was afraid of that....some forums allow limited postings.


----------



## Donna

loveDmouse said:


> Thank you.  You are just like me then.  I have loads of pictures.  My husband is always joking with me about it.  But now I have those wonderful pictures to look back on.
> You are right, you don't get over losing them you just learn to live without them.  Those first two weeks were really hard.  It will be 3 weeks this Monday.  I am still very sad and miss him terribly but I am thinking more of the good times then the short time he was sick and taking him to the vet.
> 
> I like to believe that someday we will be reunited again.  He will always be in our hearts.




give yourself time, it's all that you have to help you heal. It was a good year before i felt normal again with losing both my dogs. It's just not fair that they don't live as long as we do.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Mr. 's  second best'est girl......


----------



## chief19spixi

Here is a pic of my ferrets Randy & brandy!





Here is a pic of the Mean Bird Lucy (He bites) yes I know his name is lucy and he is a boy!!






Look at those teeth!!


----------



## loveDmouse

Donna said:


> give yourself time, it's all that you have to help you heal. It was a good year before i felt normal again with losing both my dogs. It's just not fair that they don't live as long as we do.



I know I wish they lived longer too.  Someone told me we shouldn't have pets because it was just too hard because they don't live long.  I said just because they don't live as long as we would like doesn't mean that they don't deserve to have a wonderful life while they are here.  I wouldn't change a thing.  My life is better for having my babies.    It is really sad to me that all people can't love animals as much as we do.  The world would be a better place.


----------



## DebbieT11

Here's The BigA$$Dog Bucky on the way to the Fort.... this is his favorite spot to ride...






And at some campground, somewhere....


----------



## chief19spixi

aww what a cutie!!! I just love all the pet pics!!


----------



## morgan loves minnie

I'm going to try to post a picture for the first time - I'm not sure if this will work or not.  This is a picture of my 2 boston terriers Molly and Abby.  They are 9 months and 6 months.  They have not been to the Fort yet.  We were there for the first time last April and are going again this April (10-19) 
We stay in the cabins though, so the doggies don't come with us.  We have been looking at TT though, so maybe on our next trip to the Fort the dogs will join us.  Mmketeer and lynndiwagon, I see that you also have BTs!  Aren't they the best  

Anyway, here's the picture.






Sorry it is so tiny - I'll figure this out eventually.  Abby is the one with the pink heart and Molly has the red heart.


----------



## chief19spixi

AWWW they are too cute!! They look like they are angels.. are they??


----------



## 4mickey2

this is one of my kids;
thelma, louise and duke.

that is us biking at the fort.  yes, they have their own bike trailer..


----------



## 2goofycampers

4mickey2 said:


> this is one of my kids;
> thelma, louise and duke.
> 
> that is us biking at the fort.  yes, they have their own bike trailer..



IIRC we may have watched the fireworks together from loop 300 beach in Jan. 2008. I remember the puppies in their trailer. Did you make it to the P&PP ?


----------



## des1954

chief19spixi said:


> Here is a pic of my ferrets Randy & brandy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the Mean Bird Lucy (He bites) yes I know his name is lucy and he is a boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those teeth!!


 
You win the "Animal Kingdom Most Diversified Pet Owners" Award!!! 

Ferrets and cockatiels and dogs, OH MY!!

All that's lacking are peacocks & otters!!!


----------



## beagles7278

On our way to the Fort Dec 2007.  Dixie on the dash, Belle on the engine cover.


----------



## RvUsa

beagles7278 said:


> On our way to the Fort Dec 2007.  Dixie on the dash, Belle on the engine cover.



As the owner of a new 4 month old beagle, do you have any suggestions, comments or tips?  just wondering.


----------



## beagles7278

RvUsa said:


> As the owner of a new 4 month old beagle, do you have any suggestions, comments or tips?  just wondering.



Patience, patience, patience.  The sooner you make a beagle realize you are in charge, the better off you both will be.  It probably applies to most dogs, but beagles especially.  They are very stubborn and will test you every chance they get.

PS - Did I metion patience?

Good luck.


----------



## chief19spixi

AWW the beagles are sooo sweet.. they don't look like their bad!! They just look comfy!!


----------



## DznyRulz

chief19spixi said:


> Here is a pic of the Mean Bird Lucy (He bites) yes I know his name is lucy and he is a boy!!



A boy named Lucy?!?!  No wonder he bites.  I'd be a little pi$$ed off to if my mother had given me a girls name. 

All those pictures are too cute but the ones of BFFs (Best Furry Friends) who have passed always makes me blue.  We have one kitty on borrowed time, he's around 21, and I don't know yet how I'm going to handle it.  I'm a big softie when it comes to these things.


----------



## chief19spixi

Yeah it gives me the blues too!! I still miss my donnie dearly!! 

Here he is in our TT at fort wilderness.. enjoying his vacation!!


----------



## loveDmouse

DznyRulz said:


> All those pictures are too cute but the ones of BFFs (Best Furry Friends) who have passed always makes me blue.  We have one kitty on borrowed time, he's around 21, and I don't know yet how I'm going to handle it.  I'm a big softie when it comes to these things.



It is sad.  We just lost one of our kitties 3 weeks ago yesterday.  He was almost 13.  Just try and enjoy the time you have left with your kitty.  That is really all you can do.  At least you know that there is a choice and he/she doesn't have to suffer.  That is what has helped me with making that choice and the loss.  I didn't want him to suffer.  The first few weeks were really bad.  Now I am a little better.  I can think of the happy times more then the time right at the end.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Since they have the dog run, and nothing special for cats....will they allow my cat to swim in the pool???


----------



## Rhonda

Now that is just Freaky!!!


----------



## Momof626x3




----------



## BigDaddyRog

Awww....pwetty yitoo kitty


----------



## olbear

Here is our baby "Paco" Napping in the pop-up. Such a cutie!


----------



## Donna

olbear said:


> Here is our baby "Paco" Napping in the pop-up. Such a cutie!



Paco is still a cutie! How ya doin?


----------



## Momof626x3

Rog, I can see why your new pup howls!


----------



## olbear

hey there Donna!

We're doing just great! I don't think we'll make it back to the fort this year. We're trying to save some money and pay off some bills. With the economy the way it is, we're trying to lessen our financial burden. It's a bummer, but something we feel strongly about. But hopefully next year!!

Hope you and your fur baby are well.
{{HUGS}}
Winnie


----------



## chief19spixi

Momof626x3 said:


> Rog, I can see why your new pup howls!


 

thats just wrong!! LOL


----------



## Donna

olbear said:


> hey there Donna!
> 
> We're doing just great! I don't think we'll make it back to the fort this year. We're trying to save some money and pay off some bills. With the economy the way it is, we're trying to lessen our financial burden. It's a bummer, but something we feel strongly about. But hopefully next year!!
> 
> Hope you and your fur baby are well.
> {{HUGS}}
> Winnie



oh winnie, no explanation needed. Nothing wrong with skipping a year or so. You have to do what is right for you and not worry about anything else. This economy is depressing. Skipping a year will make it that much more worthwhile when you DO go! So good to see you posting; I was hoping you were still around! take care!


----------



## 2goofycampers

OUR GRANDPUPPY aka FOODHOUND


----------



## des1954

A beautiful specimen of the Morris-ificus Catfish!


----------



## RvUsa

And we are supposed to trust that you REALLY have seen otters.... I don't think so!


----------



## des1954

Awww, man John!!!  Yes... I have seen the otters on Bay Lake and at DTD.  Rog didn't believe me either, until he saw the otters playing around the dock at the FtW marina.  Actually, we had a bunch of "otter-spotters" - well - except for FtWGuy - who plays the part of "Doubting Thomas" in our ongoing FtW drama.  He's never seen the otters at FtW.  Don't see? Don't believe.

Are you going to join the FtWGuy's He-Man Wimmen Hater's Klub???


----------



## ntsammy5

My dog Dufus






and Pete's dog, Phideaux


----------



## des1954

Holy Crap, Al!!!  Kill the Beast!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Holy Crap, Al!!!  Kill the Beast!!!



Reminds me of one of the dogs on Schoelles Road!


----------



## des1954

Must have been .... Clarence!!!  The Beasetpointe!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> My dog Dufus


This does not meet the requirements for................well,.....anything!!! I agree with Deb.......That thing needs to be put out of "my' misery!!


----------



## wrongagain

If I did this right here are my dogs.
I know rhonda is going to like them.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOOK.....its "pidgeon". good looking pooches there.



For those of you who havent seen every Disney cartoon 
way more times than any grown male wants to admit to, 
"Pidge" is what the Tramp calls Lady in *Lady and the Tramp*


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Awww, man John!!!  Yes... I have seen the otters on Bay Lake and at DTD.  Rog didn't believe me either, until he saw the otters playing around the dock at the FtW marina.  Actually, we had a bunch of "otter-spotters" - well - except for FtWGuy - who plays the part of "Doubting Thomas" in our ongoing FtW drama.  He's never seen the otters at FtW.  Don't see? Don't believe.
> 
> Are you going to join the FtWGuy's He-Man Wimmen Hater's Klub???



I have seen the otters as well!


----------



## 2goofycampers

wrongagain said:


> If I did this right here are my dogs.
> I know rhonda is going to like them.
> 
> 
> I like them too. way cute !


----------



## des1954

Poor Kitty!!





Yeah....he's ugly too!


----------



## kc5grw

I can't believe the cat is actually standing still for all that.


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> Poor Kitty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....he's ugly too!



we had a cat growing up looked just like this one, we got him from the  next door his name was Monkberry Moon Delight. He was beautiful when dry tho.                    . Denise


----------



## chief19spixi

omg that poor kitty looks like a drowned rat!!


----------



## RvUsa

WOW, I thought it was a rat that looked like a drowned kitty, who knew?


----------



## 3gr8kids

RvUsa said:


> WOW, I thought it was a rat that looked like a drowned kitty, who knew?


----------



## Rhonda

wrongagain said:


> If I did this right here are my dogs.
> I know rhonda is going to like them.




Wow - how did this one get by me til now???  They're beautiful!!!


----------



## lisa8200

While looking for some pics, I came across a couple that gave me a revelation.

  Here's one with Landon and the pups. Harley is the Beagle and Albert the other.





This one is a some puppies that a friend of the familly had. My Dad got 3 of them so they are still familly dogs.





Now, my Dad always "jokes" that his new kids (dogs) are better than we were, they listen, don't talk back etc. I have never argued this and knew it was a joke but I came across something that made me think. This next picture is from the same familly friends house. Keep in mind that my dad has about the same thing just not as organized at his house. Also, this is 1 of 3 walls that are about equally covered. These are from the parents of the white pups.






Maybe they are better than we were .

By the way, my Dad is an Awesome man ( as most Dads are ) and while these things are true, his kids are not second to his dogs......I think..


----------



## AuburnJen92

Holly Cow!


----------



## chief19spixi

wow .. I don't think I can say anything else!!! Just WOW!!


----------



## lisa8200

AuburnJen92 said:


> Holly Cow!




Holly Cow ???? is that like a christmas cow


----------



## 2goofycampers

lisa8200 said:


> Holly Cow ???? is that like a christmas cow


----------



## Claymax

Pet pics....

No dog right now, hope to get a Rhodesian Ridgeback sometimes soon. Have two cats right now. Black one, Fatty, 14 years old. Siamese, blue tipped, Enzo - 3 years old, a big fat lump.

Here's Enzo after losing a fight with a paper sack. (I found him after he had gotten the handle around his head and run around the house until it ripped off.) Since he was unharmed it was actually pretty funny. He's not the smartest cat I've had....





Here's a link to Enzo fetching. (on You Tube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW01dOCalII

Those were in his slimmer days.


----------



## Momof626x3

Enzo is a beautiful cat! My Siamese used to fetch too...she loved to fetch rolled up socks and gloves. She's the only fetching cat I've ever had! Of course now she's 13 and when I throw a sock for her she just gives me the "why don't YOU go that that," look. So now I guess she's taught me to fetch.


----------



## auntie

Our little one eye cat "Ojo" pronouced O-ho fetches. He was an abandoned stray. We found him at about four weeks old. He was probably attacked and taken from his litter(which we later found out was under my neighbors shed) Some surgery and $800.00 dollars later..he's a member of the family. His best bud is the dog...Toby. We call them "fur brothers". The cat thinks he is a dog. He was pretty much raised by the dog..and they hang out together in the yard, although now O is chasing birds..and did bring home a lovely little dead mouse. Better dead than alive. Anyway the cat was watching my son throw the frisbee to the dog. Over and over. Then when the dog missed..the cat jumped from out from the shrubs and ran to the frisbee. Of course it was too big for him to grab up in his jaw. But he got the idea. Now you can throw any cat toy and the cat runs after..just like a dog would. He also "comes" like a dog. Not like your typical cat with the "I'll get there, when I get there attitude". I can call him into the house from the yard, and he comes running. Then he will stop...right at the back door and wait. Walk from side to side a bit..it's as if the "cattiude" is kicking in. As if he's saying..I'm here..but I'll come in when I'm good and ready. That's a cat for ya!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Too cute!  They look like "mischief" buddies, lol


----------



## poohbearwithme

lisa8200 said:


> Holly Cow ???? is that like a christmas cow



HOLY COW!!!






I think it's the breed of cow where we get swiss cheese.


----------



## ntsammy5

auntie said:


> Our little one eye cat "Ojo" pronouced O-ho fetches.



What a cute pair.  

I like the Holey Cow too


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

When you started talking about your one eyed cat and showed a picture of him walking away, why did I want to say you're looking at the wrong end?
Great looking pets though. I wish I could have one, but it wouldn't be fair to them since I'm away most weekends with the scouts and many evenings too.
(Sorry, I shouldn't be taking this thread into the gutter)


----------



## ntsammy5

TheGreatGonzo said:


> When you started talking about your one eyed cat and showed a picture of him walking away, why did I want to say you're looking at the wrong end?



I'm ashamed that I didn't think of that first!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

TheGreatGonzo said:


> When you started talking about your one eyed cat and showed a picture of him walking away, why did I want to say you're looking at the wrong end?
> (Sorry, I shouldn't be taking this thread into the gutter)



Dont EVER appologize for a solid, good butt joke!!!!!!


----------



## auntie

Oh sure...make fun of my little one eyed pet! ...what can I say...guess I had another "blonde moment" when I posted that!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

auntie said:


> Oh sure...make fun of my little one eyed pet! ...what can I say...guess I had another "blonde moment" when I posted that!



Id never make fun of Ojo....Ive told you I have a couple of one eyed cats....Ojo looks like he should have a cigar in his mouth in the chair pic. I dont know why!!! I could EASILY see him in one of those "dogs shooting pool" type pictures. He has such a "tough guy" look.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Definately cute. I'm glad he found a good home.


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Id never make fun of Ojo....Ive told you I have a couple of one eyed cats....Ojo looks like he should have a cigar in his mouth in the chair pic. I dont know why!!! I could EASILY see him in one of those "dogs shooting pool" type pictures. He has such a "tough guy" look.




You've got his personality down pat. He does think he's tough..only he's a one eyed runt of his litter. He has this totally PO'd attitude. Guess I can't blame him..losin' an eye and all. He has "issues" regarding his diability.


----------



## LiteBrite

Here are my two little girls -

This is Snicker, our 12 year old mutt (your guess is as good as ours, but we're thinking some beagle and some hound dog).  






And here's Rosie, our 15 year old other mutt  (again, we don't know her parentage, but we think there's some sheltie in there, and she does have beagle coloring).  She's mostly deaf and I think she's going a little senile, too, but still loveable.  You can't tell this from the picture, but she has the softest fur of any dog I've ever known.


----------



## VACAMPER

What cuties.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Rosie looks maybe like she has a Jack Russell Terrier head?

They are both cuties


----------



## auntie

They are adorable!


----------



## ntsammy5

Near dogs!

EDIT:  They may actually be near dogs, but I meant to type NEAT dogs.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## chief19spixi

Here is my Jack getting ready to go to the dog park and at the dog park!


----------



## auntie

Oh....so sweet!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Not at the fort, but Teagan loves camping, too!


----------



## 2goofycampers

our sweetie.




grand puppy.




both at the Fort.


----------



## paigeluvsdisney

your dogs are so cute.we bring are dog to.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## CCIntrigue

Unfortunately I don't have a photo of her at the Fort, but this is Kassie ... and she loves to go camping!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Kassie looks like in this picture like she is Full of attitude. She is a Princess!


----------



## tungpo1




----------



## CCIntrigue

OK GRUMPY said:


> Kassie looks like in this picture like she is Full of attitude. She is a Princess!



Actually we call her the Queen!


----------



## VACAMPER

Awwwwwwwwwww!!  I love basset hounds.  Tell me one of them has the name flash or velvet ears.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

CCIntrigue said:


> Actually we call her the Queen!



I can see that too!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

tungpo1 said:


>





I had to post these pics again, OMG, how could you not get enough of those EYES !!


----------



## kismet1003

OMG!! Love those Basset pics!! I have a 3 year old Basset named Jeter and I just love him to pieces, he's the sweetest dog I've ever owned!!!


----------



## tungpo1

I love my pups well except for the excessive drool LOL I will leaving for the Fort tomorrow morning I'm sure you will hear the hounds LOL boy can they howl.


----------



## kismet1003

Oh the drool is awful!!! 
Have a fabulous time!!  

Jeter doesn't howl much    I always get youtube clips and put them on when he is around thinking he'll pick it up, but he's only done it maybe two or three times where he got into a full Basset howl!!!! It was so funny.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

At least your Bassets dont do THIS just because theres a cat in the same room with him.....


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## kismet1003

That's hilarious!!!!  

That dog is beautiful too!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

2goofycampers said:


> our sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grand puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both at the Fort.






Sweetie says "HI".


----------



## stky6

We picked these two up at a shelter last year.  Two of our dogs one 12 and the other 13 died within two days of each other last August.  They have adapted to their new surroundings quite well,  gotta love shelter dogs.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Beautiful ,,what a beautiful sweetie.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

What a LIFE!! They have it made! Gorgeous Dogs!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## 2goofycampers

Rudy is great and so is his shirt!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stky6 said:


> ...They have adapted to their new surroundings quite well,



Well....*DUH*, feed me icecream and put me on a boat and Id forget all about my last family too!!!!


----------



## Just Beachy

Maybe that's what we did wrong!  We adopted our newest "kid" from a shelter Jan '07 and she STILL won't go near my DH.  She is terrified of him although he's never done anything to her.  Maybe we need to get her all ice-creamed-up and out on the boat!!  Oh, maybe that's not a good idea.  She has issues with motion sickness,too...


----------



## VACAMPER

They make ice cream for dogs.  Everytime i see it in the frozen section i wonder how many people have bought it for their kids.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

VaCamper...Ive never seen this...but Id be willing to bet that the ice cream for dogs probably is more nutritious than regular ice cream!!! I bet its more expensive too.


----------



## stky6

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well....*DUH*, feed me icecream and put me on a boat and Id forget all about my last family too!!!!




It's not so much the Ice Cream as it is the Walleye that got'm


----------



## ntsammy5

FEED ME!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Great pic stky6.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stky6 said:


> It's not so much the Ice Cream as it is the Walleye that got'm



This picture....coupled with Frank and Denises Turtle Pooch....may be the best combination of photos Ive come across on the net!!!! He is just a'lickin' dem chops waiting for the slightest mistake!!!!


----------



## KevinNYC

Hi..well, she may not be my pet...but at FW in May of 1975 she was everyones' pet. I guess I am a bit late posting a picture of her --- but this deer would come by the beach at FW most every afternoon in May, 1975 to sit and enjoy some of the nice shade.  Smart girl, knew to take a nice quiet nap in the afternoon, while the people went over to the MK to see the parade. There was only the MK then and also Treasure Island just across from FW. 

Things like this with animals were common back then. Maybe because FW was so new and maybe because it was a much smaller area.

 Folks coming off the Magic Kingdom/Treasure Islands boats would stop to say Hi and no one bothered her. So, I guess she was everyones' pet at that time. After a nice shady rest and nap, she often walked down the beach towards the area that would eventually become River Country. I guess FW has grown a lot since then. Presently, I doubt you might see her or others like her napping on the beach. It was just a very special time back then. We are happy we were there to experience it.









Enjoy


----------



## Born 2 Fish

What a beautiful animal.
Are those sail boats that I see in the back ground on the lake ?
Did they rent sail boats at that time ?


----------



## YorkieMom

Here's Princess Hollie !!!


----------



## KevinNYC

Yes, they rented sail boats, canoes & small motor boats/ This was May of 1975. The motor boats were a bit bigger than the water sprrites they now rent. Campers also swam in the lake water back then. It seemed quite clean then. The area where the deer is resting is just to the right as you walked towards the boat dock. Further down the beach there was the beginning of  a swamp trail. It was sort of spooky but fun and safe. People liked to rent canoes for rides along a nice stream near that swamp trail. There always seemed to be loads of things to do and lots of Disney activities. I guess, since there was only the Magic Kingdom and no other park then Disney made sure there was pleanty of fun family stuff to keep us all busy at FW.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

KevinNYC, thanks for the response.  I enjoy learning about Disney past. I lived in Fl. when the World open , was a teenager and could not have cared less,,Now the whole family loves Disney and I can only learn about all the great stuff I missed out on.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

YorkieMom said:


> Here's Princess Hollie !!!





What a cutie ! 
She needs her own Mickey Ears, I mean Minnie Ears.


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

This is Brandy.




She's 15 now and has been an avid camper her entire life.  On Sat. she was diagnosed with advanced liver cancer and I took this picture of her that afternoon.  It's been an emotional few days to say the least.   Enjoy your pets.....you never know what's waiting around the corner.


----------



## VACAMPER

That's so sad.  We lost a collie to cancer.  We had her for 10 wonderful years.


----------



## Donna

Brandy is such a sweet and beautiful old girl. i know what you're going through right now, very very hard. take lots of pictures and videos, they will make you feel better at some point, but i know its hard right now. She looks so good for 15!!


----------



## Just Beachy

Susan,
What a gorgeous girl Brandy is!  So sorry to about your "baby"'s illness.  I know too well the heartbreak in losing a beloved pet.  My dogs are my kids, so losing them is losing my family.  I lost my "baby" two years ago.  He was 15 1/2 when I had to put him down.  I was devastated.  I'm now facing the same situation with another "child".  She's not terrible right now, but we can see it coming.  She's a Rottweiler and she'll be 12 in 2 months (which is old for a Rottie).  I can see her getting "old" fast.  I've been taking tons of pictures lately and spending as much time with her as I can!  I will be thinking of you and wishing you lots of  .


----------



## Just Beachy

YorkieMom said:


> Here's Princess Hollie !!!



Hollie is adorable!


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

Thank you everyone for your nice words and thoughts....it does give comfort.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Brandy is a DOLL. I'm so sorry she is ill. Enjoy every minute you have left.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Brandy ia adorable ! And 15 years too,,she has a great life with parents like you.  All  sweeties should be so fortunate to have been treated as well.
 I am so sorry that she is ill and wish the best for her.


----------



## Shan-man

Donna, Love the pic of your dog and cat stretching out their back legs. When one of our pups does that we call it "bunny butt", and they start wiggling and showing off. The bunny does it all the time, so that's where the name comes from. When both pups do it at once we call it "parallel bunny butts". It's fun to see this is not unique to our household!


----------



## Shan-man

Ok. I have a couple to share. I have posted both of these elsewhere but they fit the topic here too good to not post. The first is of our rolling menagerie on our first visit to FW: two dogs, a parakeet, and a bunny. How's that for making the most of the $5 pet loop surcharge!!






And this one is on our last day of the same trip. Our neighbor surprised us with some yummy blueberry Mickey muffins (thanks Teresa). The pups seem to be under the delusion that if they are cute enough they'll get some!


----------



## 2goofycampers

What, no cats?


----------



## Shan-man

2goofycampers said:


> What, no cats?



Who, me? Cats? You've got the wrong fella. I gotta draw the line somewhere! Course the wife is signing a petition to get chickens allowed in city limits. ChIcKeNs!?! Doh!


----------



## Shan-man

bump


----------



## VACAMPER

Did you ever get the chickens?


----------



## BradyBz12

Just found this thread  

I'll try and take pics of our "kids" at FW in Dec.  We have 2 border collies - 2 yo Blizzard (aka Bz, aka Daddy's little princess) and 6.5 yo Brady (aka Mom's snugglebutt).

They are seasoned travelers/campers and we joke they spend 1/3 of their lives in the truck! We got a hybrid mostly because it gave the dogs their own "room" 

This will be Brady's 4th trip to FW and Bz's 2nd.

Have kongs and clean-up bags, will travel!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

VACAMPER said:


> Did you ever get the chickens?






As a kid I had chicken pox.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

drafthorsecrazy said:


> This is Brandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 15 now and has been an avid camper her entire life.  On Sat. she was diagnosed with advanced liver cancer and I took this picture of her that afternoon.  It's been an emotional few days to say the least.   Enjoy your pets.....you never know what's waiting around the corner.





RvUsa said:


> Here is a picture of my Millie, the day she passed away   She was a sweetheart!  She loved Matt right to the end, she did everything she could to be with him even at the last minute.





Donna said:


>




Sweet Memories.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

chief19spixi said:


> Here is my Jack getting ready to go to the dog park and at the dog park!





DisCamper said:


>



Sweeties !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

2goofycampers said:


> our sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grand puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both at the Fort.





tungpo1 said:


>



 !!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

CCIntrigue said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a photo of her at the Fort, but this is Kassie ... and she loves to go camping!





DisCamper said:


>





stky6 said:


> We picked these two up at a shelter last year.  Two of our dogs one 12 and the other 13 died within two days of each other last August.  They have adapted to their new surroundings quite well,  gotta love shelter dogs.





2goofycampers said:


> Great pic stky6.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Shan-man said:


> Ok. I have a couple to share. I have posted both of these elsewhere but they fit the topic here too good to not post. The first is of our rolling menagerie on our first visit to FW: two dogs, a parakeet, and a bunny. How's that for making the most of the $5 pet loop surcharge!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is on our last day of the same trip. Our neighbor surprised us with some yummy blueberry Mickey muffins (thanks Teresa). The pups seem to be under the delusion that if they are cute enough they'll get some!




  !!


----------



## Shan-man

Oh man, i am so glad I bumped this thread. Great pics folks. Did I mention that I'd not even be here if it weren't for my pups... they are the whole reason we have a MoHo?! Luv my pups, luv this board!


----------



## BradyBz12

Shan-man said:


> Did I mention that I'd not even be here if it weren't for my pups... they are the whole reason we have a MoHo?! Luv my pups, luv this board!



Ditto on ALL counts!   

Here are our 2 Border Collies, Brady (6.5) and Blizzard (2) - both rescues...


----------



## 2goofycampers

BRADYBZ12,
Them some beautiful young'uns. Looks like they really enjoy fun.


----------



## juligrl

BradyBz12 said:


>



Oh beautiful dogs!


----------



## juligrl

This is my Jack Russell Terrier, Pebbles.  She is a purebred JRT but has some "faults" which give her a unique look.  She's my fur-baby, a seasoned camper, kayaker and all around traveler and I love her!  She's a sweetie!  She turned 10 in March.

The first photo was taken at Antietam.





This photo was one of my experiments with my camera when I first got it.  She's my most cooperative photo subject so I tend to get tons of pictures of her.


----------



## BradyBz12

2goofycampers said:


> Them some beautiful young'uns. Looks like they really enjoy fun.



Thanks - they do love a good party! Although currently they're both snoozing right next to me - one on the couch and one on my feet.   

Thank goodness they're such good travelers and love to to camp.  Can't imagine going on vacation without them. They even have FW ID tags for their collars!



juligrl said:


> This is my Jack Russell Terrier, Pebbles.  She is a purebred JRT but has some "faults" which give her a unique look.



She's a beauty - LOVE those ears!  

So many great pets here.  Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## 2goofycampers

This is our DGP [ dear grand puppy ]. He also loves to camp. The pic was taken in our TT at The Fort.


----------



## BradyBz12

What a great face... now those are some ears!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## juligrl

Good answer!


----------



## BradyBz12

2goofycampers said:


>



  

LOVE it!


----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## Shan-man

Here are our pups, all ready for Disney (these costumes are DWs answer to the fact that BibbityBobbityBoutique doesn't do pups). Kissie is going as Ariel, and Chipper is playing Sebastian. 










Yes, we know Sebastian is a crab and not a lobster, but Chipper hasn't caught on yet... help keep our secret? LOL


----------



## ntsammy5

Those dogs probably hate your guts now!


----------



## Judy Judy Judy

Shan-man said:


> Here are our pups, all ready for Disney (these costumes are DWs answer to the fact that BibbityBobbityBoutique doesn't do pups). Kissie is going as Ariel, and Chipper is playing Sebastian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know Sebastian is a crab and not a lobster, but Chipper hasn't caught on yet... help keep our secret? LOL




These doggies are the cutest things I have ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## BradyBz12

Shan-man said:


> ...these costumes are DWs answer to the fact that BibbityBobbityBoutique doesn't do pups



Those are TERRIFIC!


----------



## Just Beachy

Shan-man said:


> Here are our pups, all ready for Disney (these costumes are DWs answer to the fact that BibbityBobbityBoutique doesn't do pups). Kissie is going as Ariel, and Chipper is playing Sebastian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know Sebastian is a crab and not a lobster, but Chipper hasn't caught on yet... help keep our secret? LOL



Shan, absolutely adorable!!  LOVE it!  But if I were you, I'd sleep with one eye open... and on Kissie.  See the look on her face?!  I'm thinkin' she's not enjoying playing dress-up!!


----------



## VACAMPER

Love them Shan. adorable.


----------



## auntie

ntsammy5 said:


> Those dogs probably hate your guts now!




Now Al...be nice!  

I gotta admit..one year we had our dog go trick or treating in a dog biscuit costume. He hated it. Smart dog.


----------



## Us3

Shan...received this in an email and thought of you and your pups!!

http://family.go.com/dog-costume-contest/?CMP=NLC-BowWow10-13-FOB


----------



## Momof626x3

Nala will be playing the role of "Spider Chow" this Halloween.


----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## BradyBz12

Oh yay!  I was hoping someone would have a new photo to bump this thread.
That's a great one.


----------



## loriandmatt

I'll Play!

here are the Brothers a few years back.  Beaufie was a full blooded bull basset.  We lost old Beauford two years ago in March.  hard on all of us, but especially his "brother"





i never wanted another, but the boy took about a year and decided that he needed another buddy.   Enter Chubs.  they call him a Jug, half Pug - half Jack Russel.  way more enery than i was used to, but the kids love playing with him.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Born 2 Fish said:


>



I have the same duvet and pillow shams!!!!!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

PolynesianPixie said:


> I have the same duvet and pillow shams!!!!!!



Yes, but, did yours come with the living, breathing bed warmer?


----------



## juligrl

loriandmatt said:


>



Now that's the cutest "Jug" I've ever seen!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

WE CAN PULL THE TT OVER THERE.


----------



## paigeluvsdisney

the top picture is bella and the bottom picture is sassy.


----------



## chief19spixi

Here is my rissa and jack sleeping away!!!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

chief19spixi said:


> Here is my rissa and jack sleeping away!!!




Awww that is so sweet!  They really make a place in our Hearts!


----------



## loriandmatt

juligrl said:


> Now that's the cutest "Jug" I've ever seen!




yea, we never took the bassett camping, his nose was just too ruling over his better judgement.  

the jug however is a great camper dog.  we took him to a few places in Jersey this summer and plan on taking him on more trips this year and hopefully to the fort in 2010.  he is less trouble than the kids!!!! (and he eats all the hot dogs and marshmallows that get a little too done on the fire)


----------



## Married2Mickey

Okay...so these little cuties are not exactly _my_ pets anymore, but my DS rescued them late this summer at 5 days old.  My DS, my mil, and I raised them until they were old enough to go to good homes.  They're so cute I had to add them to the list. I'm happy to say that they all have new loving homes and are doing very well.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Foster parents are great people.


----------



## BradyBz12

2goofycampers said:


> Foster parents are great people.



Agreed!  And puppies are a TON of work to boot, so it was really wonderful of your family to care for these adorable pups and make sure they got good homes.


----------



## lisa8200

Harley's First Disney Trip.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Harley blends in real well on the first pic. 
Looks like the stuff toys make it real comfy for Harley.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Looks like he got into what The Fort is for, people watch.


----------



## BradyBz12

Looks like Harley got into the swing of things pretty easily.  Gotta love people watching.   

Thanks for the great pics, all - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Married2Mickey

2goofycampers said:


> Foster parents are great people.





BradyBz12 said:


> Agreed!  And puppies are a TON of work to boot, so it was really wonderful of your family to care for these adorable pups and make sure they got good homes.



Aren't you sweet!  They were definitely tons of work, but it was a labor of love.  What else can you do when your 7-year-old DS finds such cuteness under a bush?   The mommy dog was sick, but she's better now too and living in the lap of luxury with my mil's completely spoiled pack of 5.  Love those happy endings!


----------



## Married2Mickey

Harley looks like a happy camper!  People watching must be his favorite sport.  He's absolutely precious!


----------



## BradyBz12

Married2Mickey said:


> What else can you do when your 7-year-old DS finds such cuteness under a bush?



Well some people might have just dropped them off at a shelter, and who knows where they'd be now.  You deserve a lot of credit for what you did.   



Married2Mickey said:


> The mommy dog was sick, but she's better now too and living in the lap of luxury with my mil's completely spoiled pack of 5.



That's so wonderful. I am actively involved in a breed rescue group and I just SO appreciate people that do what they can to help.


----------



## Married2Mickey

BradyBz12 said:


> Well some people might have just dropped them off at a shelter, and who knows where they'd be now.  You deserve a lot of credit for what you did.
> 
> That's so wonderful. I am actively involved in a breed rescue group and I just SO appreciate people that do what they can to help.



You're exactly right...who knows where they'd end up.  Sometimes my family feels like shelter, and we love it that way.  Among three households we have 10 rescued mutts in permanent residence that we wouldn't trade for the world.  My DS volunteers as often as he can on Saturdays at Petsmart to help raise money for a local rescue group.  He happened to go with my mil one time and managed to raise them more money in one day than they had gotten in more than a month.  Needless to say they invited him to come back whenever one of us can take him there.  He certainly makes good use of the cuteness factor.  

I'm very happy to hear about your involvement in breed rescue.  Thanks for all of the work that you do so save our furry loved ones!


----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## Lucysmith

All pics are very nice , i also had a pet in the past and now i am planning to buy a German Shepherd


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Lucysmith said:


> All pics are very nice , i also had a pet in the past and now i am planning to buy a German Shepherd



Good for you,,our furry friends need good homes. And dont forget to post a picture when you get the sweety.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I like the sand, don't care for the salty water tho.


----------



## njcamper95

I just hope if people are looking for adding a new family member (dog or cat ) they think rescue or look into the local shelter first me and my DW havebeen with a rescue group and it's been great saving the dogs our group is a large one that is a nation wide group and save hundreds of dogs a year its great to find that forever home for that dog


----------



## 2goofycampers

njcamper95 said:


> I just hope if people are looking for adding a new family member (dog or cat ) they think rescue or look into the local shelter first me and my DW havebeen with a rescue group and it's been great saving the dogs our group is a large one that is a nation wide group and save hundreds of dogs a year its great to find that forever home for that dog



Both of our dogs are shelter dog mixed breeds and the best dogs we have ever had.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers

More Dis pet pix here.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2031353


----------



## PixieDust32

Tinkerbell and Nugget sleeping.


----------



## PixieDust32

Tinker when she was a baby!


----------



## PixieDust32

Lazy guys


----------



## PixieDust32

Tinker Montana


----------



## PixieDust32

Eva


----------



## PixieDust32

In the laundry basket


----------



## PixieDust32

Maggie


----------



## PixieDust32

Tinker showing off her pj's


----------



## PixieDust32

She thinks she's a baby


----------



## PixieDust32

They both have a bed but they like to be in this one all the time.


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32

See, Nugget was there first and tinker and her sneaky face just made her self comfy.


----------



## PixieDust32

Daddy's girl


----------



## PixieDust32

Nugget showing his new sweater (handmade by mommy)


----------



## PixieDust32

And Tinker too...


----------



## PixieDust32

What a life!


----------



## vick

They're all adorable PixieDust32!


----------



## PixieDust32

vick said:


> They're all adorable PixieDust32!



Thank you!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Aaaaahhh,,can it get any better than this.


----------



## BradyBz12

Aw - such great pics.  What a sweet pair!


----------



## 2goofycampers

They are adorable.


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

PixieDust32 said:


> What a life!



I love your dogs!!  What wonderful babies.  What kind are they?  They are exactly what I'm thinking about getting in the future.   Something small and short haired.


----------



## PixieDust32

They're brother and sister from a different litter, their mom is a Daschund and their dad is a chihuahua.


----------



## BradyBz12

This was taken last week at the Fort...


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Cindy F

2goofycampers said:


>




BAHAHAHA, that is so wrong


----------



## BradyBz12

2goofycampers said:


>



That's hilarious!  Sad to say, but we also have the 2 plush Mickey heads... and the ears... for both dogs...   

But where in the World did you find the monorail tug toy - that is just TOO cool!


----------



## 2goofycampers

We bought it at the old  Disney Tails store at DTD about 2 years ago.


----------



## Donna

2goofycampers said:


> We bought it at the old  Disney Tails store at DTD about 2 years ago.



oh you mean the one that has anything BUT disney pet toys; what's there is shoved in a corner of the old store. talk about things i miss at disney!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Donna said:


> oh you mean the one that has anything BUT disney pet toys; what's there is shoved in a corner of the old store. talk about things i miss at disney!



Yes that's the one. I miss the full store and was very disappointed when we got there and it was gone.


----------



## BradyBz12

2goofycampers said:


> Yes that's the one. I miss the full store and was very disappointed when we got there and it was gone.



Here too.  We were generally disappointed in the pet merch anyway.  Same ol' stuff - nothing much new - and such a small selection.  Apparently Disney hasn't quite caught onto the pet craze and realized how much $$ people will spend on their furry companions if given the chance.   

We also wished that - given how many campers at FW have pets these days - that maybe they'd come up with even just a couple of FW-specific pet items.  I know we'd buy them!


----------



## njcamper95

I second that i would buy FW pet items in a heartbeat there is without a doubt more pets then ever at the campground they are even putting people in what is considered a non pet loop and calling it overflow now we stayed in 1400 when we were there in Oct which is not a pet loop but saw other there also not sure if it's because of them refurbing the loops and some are closed or this is just becoming to over welming with the amount of pet sites needed


----------



## BradyBz12

I've actually heard a rumor here on the DIS that eventually FW will be entirely "pet friendly"   

I have to say I was very impressed with how well behaved all the pets that we were either neighbors to or came across in our 3 weeks at FW.  No cases of "barking/whining trailers" all day long <LOL>, hardly any "presents" that people didn't pick up on the dog walk and even at the dog park(!)  We've had cases in the past of dogs left to bark in their campers all day <argh> or left outside the campers in crates at night, only to start barking at 2am at some critter. <UGH>

The best, most pleasant surprise was the dog park itself. DH took our female border collie there every single day of our trip, and they only encountered one dog in all that time that probably shouldn't have been there. Nothing "aggressive" just a dog that didn't have very good manners with other dogs.  Our dog ignored him as best she could, and when he got VERY rude, she gave him a little "snap snap snap" and sent him on his way.  

Other than that, all dogs were social and well behaved, and their owners were conscientious, paying attention, and cleaning up after their little furry friends.


----------



## Cindy F

BradyBz12 said:


> This was taken last week at the Fort...





2goofycampers said:


>




I would never put cutesy things on my dog's head and take pictures just because it looks adorable.  Would I Brownie?









Brownie?



BROWNIE!?


"WHAT!"
"This is so embarrassing-why don't you just take my temperature and post a picture while you're at it?"





"I wore the dumb antlers, now just give me the stupid cookie already"


----------



## Born 2 Fish

poor Brownie.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Brownie can speak as well as Bailey.   I love your pic Brownie.


----------



## Cindy F

"This isn't what it looks like.....actually........a terrorist pillow broke into the house and we had to protect ourselves.  We had no choice."






"Noooo, you said get off the _couch_, you never said anything about the _chair_.  Now, do you mind? I'm trying to sleep here."


----------



## BradyBz12

We feel for ya, Brownie!  Crazy humans think it's fun to embarrass us dignified canines.  And apparently they don't realize WE know the difference between the couch and chair.   

Oh well, roof over our heads, warm, comfy bed and plenty of food (and COOKIES!! ... I guess we can't complain too loudly.

Hang in there... woof!
Brady & Bz


----------



## Cindy F

BradyBz12 said:


> We feel for ya, Brownie!  Crazy humans think it's fun to embarrass us dignified canines.  And apparently they don't realize WE know the difference between the couch and chair.
> 
> Oh well, roof over our heads, warm, comfy bed and plenty of food (and COOKIES!! ... I guess we can't complain too loudly.  Hang in there... woof!
> Brady & Bz



Hey Brady and Biz! I see ya'll got to go to Fort Wilderness.  Can you believe they left me at home?  What kind of crap thing is that to do to me?  They know I hate it when I'm not in the same room with them!  Isn't the bathroom ordeal bad enough?  Shutting me out.....
Anyway, they know I love WDW, the girls at the kennel let me lay behind the counter and give me treats while petting me, I was very good on the tram to MGM, and I love camping!  Personally, I think it was pretty underhanded.  Although...I did see mama start to cry (she's kinda sappy) when she shut the door in my face....that's right, IN MY FACE!

I'm glad they learned their lesson and were appropriately MISERABLE without me.  They started calling here the second day and had sis put them on speaker phone.  I whimpered right in the phone so they would feel worse. I know it's a harsh lesson but they have got to learn! 

Anyway, I'm sure I'll be going next time and if not, well...let's just say there will be no pillows AT ALL when they get home.  

 See you at the Fort! 
Brownie


----------



## 2goofycampers

Dear Brownie:
I know how you feel, in Sept. my humans went to WDW and stayed at a  hotel resort. I went to Pet Paradise [believe me it wasn't a dog named it that]. Well they learned their lesson, I was mad at them for 2 weeks. From now on it will be The Fort and me on all WDW vacations. 

Good job on the guilt trip.


                                               Sincerely, Bailey


----------



## Cindy F

2goofycampers said:


> Dear Brownie:
> I know how you feel, in Sept. my humans went to WDW and stayed at a  hotel resort. I went to Pet Paradise [believe me it wasn't a dog named it that]. Well they learned their lesson, I was mad at them for 2 weeks. From now on it will be The Fort and me on all WDW vacations.
> 
> Good job on the guilt trip.
> 
> 
> Sincerely, Bailey



They left you for 2 weeks? I really think you should eat several pillows on that one then...go find a fancy looking carpet (usually in the room no one goes in-you know-the one they keep clean all the time) and pee on it.  Listen, if that ever happens again-here's what you do: refuse to eat for a few days, lay on the floor and whimper anytime someone comes near you, then chew a patch of hair off your butt.....that will really get the phone calls flying.  I know it sounds gross butt it works!  Get it?  *BUTT* it works! BAHAHA, see, I'm a laugh a minute, why would they want to leave me out?

I'm sorry to hear about your unpleasant trip but hey, you'll get your way from now, just like the rest of us so at least there's a silver lining!  You can hang out with me and Brady and Bz at the Fort and soon as we all finish getting our humans trained!
See you soon,
Brownie


----------



## 2goofycampers

They only left me for 9 days, but when they got back I was mad for 2 weeks. Thanks for the revenge info, I find upchucking yellow goo when I'm upset works wonders and really stains the carpet but good. LOL
Can't wait to meet at the dog park for a sniff.   Bailey


----------



## Cindy F

2goofycampers said:


> They only left me for 9 days, but when they got back I was mad for 2 weeks. Thanks for the revenge info, I find upchucking yellow goo when I'm upset works wonders and really stains the carpet but good. LOL
> Can't wait to meet at the dog park for a sniff.   Bailey



Holy crap!  I can't believe I forgot about the yellow goo barf! You're right, it stains really well!!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Tiggntaz

After seeing some of these pics I now know why dogs bite poeple.  

Your pets looks very nice, I will have tigg post some of our two mutts.


----------



## Tigger0624

My babies are NOT Mutts!!!! But here are some pics... 

This is what Huggs looks like after a few minutes at the beach (we were in Ft. Myers that weekend) 






Hugg's washing off in the Gulf...






Tuggs is not a fan of the water- (those are 3 of my DS in the background)






Huggs got Tuggs in the water finally...






I had some really cute pics of Tuggs dressed up as Chewbacca this past Halloween, but I think he deleted them. I was also tempted to get Huggs the Princess hat at Disney yesterday- but I think both her and Matt would have killed me over that one... maybe next trip...and yes they are named Huggs and Tuggs- its after the baby Carebears...


----------



## BradyBz12

Adorable!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tigger0624 said:


> My babies are NOT Mutts!!!! But here are some pics...
> 
> This is what Huggs looks like after a few minutes at the beach (we were in Ft. Myers that weekend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Is that a dog or a baby bear???


He looks hot....I dont mean that in a Paris Hilton kinda way!!! My daughter brought home a husky, we live in LA...she should be charged with animal abuse!!!


----------



## Disbuf

Maddie and Delaney


----------



## Tigger0624

BigDaddyRog said:


> Is that a dog or a baby bear???
> 
> 
> He looks hot....I dont mean that in a Paris Hilton kinda way!!! My daughter brought home a husky, we live in LA...she should be charged with animal abuse!!!




My Huggs is like a lil bear cub- cuddly as one too- though I'm not sure she realizes just how big she is- she'll get to about 150lbs and approx 33" to the shoulder... she'll be a big ol' bear in no time  But summer- she will be needing the AC- hence why she'll probably be in the camper most of the time we are at the Fort just lazing around enjoying the cold air 

My neighbors have a Husky, I thought the same thing at first, but when we got Huggs, the breeder assured me that they do adjust to their surroundings and she would be fine. I've always wanted a Newfie- but was worried it would be too hot down here... I just make sure she has plenty of water and shade when she's outside and come summer- plenty of AC.


----------



## zakerdog

Here are Zak & Zoe at AK with Rafiki

​


----------



## zakerdog

At our campsite at FWCG


----------



## zakerdog

Photo Pass from Animal Kingdom

​


----------



## BigDaddyRog

zaker....your dogs seem more human than the guy in the Rafikki costume!!! They are some camera ready pooches, arent they!! Gorgeous!


----------



## zakerdog

BigDaddyRog said:


> zaker....your dogs seem more human than the guy in the Rafikki costume!!! They are some camera ready pooches, arent they!! Gorgeous!



Thanks - They are pretty good, I take a ton of pictures so they were taught at an early age


----------



## Tigger0624

Do they have like pet days or something when you can take your pets into the parks??? 

Those pups are adorable though!!! Rafiki looks scary if you ask me!


----------



## BradyBz12

What a gorgeous pair - SO photogenic!


----------



## tungpo1

This is my favorite pic


----------



## Tigger0624

tungpo1 said:


> This is my favorite pic



That is sooooooo cute! I love the Mickey shirts! I think I'm going to make some up for Huggs  Tuggs I have to buy the dog shirts for- but Huggs is big enough that she fits into a 4 toddler size right now  She's a big girl! Maybe I'll make a Disney Princess top for her....  Matt will really kill me over that one... her AKC name is Princess Huggy Bear though- so it would be fitting...


----------



## BradyBz12

OMG that is just AWESOME!


----------



## 4mickey2

*Duke is not happy that they got to go to a park and he didn't..*





[/IMG]


----------



## 4mickey2

Here are our foster boys:  Spenser and Barkley..






[/IMG]


----------



## 4mickey2

*This is Duke and our cat Buick (gone to rainbow bridge) sharing a bowl of dog food.*


----------



## 4mickey2

Here are my 3 amigos..  thelma, louise and duke.


----------



## 4mickey2

Duke and Buick taking a nap together.





Duke after he started digging to China..  Yes, he digs on command.  We just say "get China, Duke" and he digs...


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wow what a bunch of cuties.


----------



## BradyBz12

Such great pics!  I'd post one of my current border collie foster pup, but unfortunately she's still sporting a cast and a "lampshade" from the broken leg that brought her to rescue in the first place.   

She's a cutie though, and amazingly sweet considering all she's been through the past few weeks.  She must be feeling better, because in addition to easily scampering around on the cast, she's starting to get very BOUNCY.  Should be a trick keeping her still another 2-4 weeks. Yeah, not-quite-2-year-old border collies just love being on crate rest... NOT!!


----------



## kaguilbeau

I just spent the majority of the afternoon trying to get this picture posting stuff to work correctly.

By golly, now that I've got it, I had to come post a picture of our black lab.  This was taken about 8 years ago at a field trial.






O.K.  - so it's just a little big.  I'll get it better next time!


----------



## LuckyinGa

My boys, Harley, Brady & Riley


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Oh that is a neat picture!


----------



## kaguilbeau

Oh - those boys are precious!  Are they different ages?  It's hard to tell the way they are staggered.


----------



## LuckyinGa

kaguilbeau said:


> Oh - those boys are precious!  Are they different ages?  It's hard to tell the way they are staggered.



Thank you very much. From left to right, Harley is 8 1/2 years old and weighs only 4 lbs. Brady is 4 years old and weighs 6 pounds and Riley is 2 years old (the baby) and weighs 9 lbs. They are all Yorkshire Terriers and they love camping!!


----------



## zakerdog

Zak & Zoe when they see us packing up to leave the Fort!


----------



## fldisneyfamily

Hope this works. This is our Daisy, which we rescued from abuse.


----------



## fldisneyfamily

The white furr ball is Harley. DD's sound asleep after a long drive home.


----------



## 2goofycampers

All beautiful fur balls and cute kiddos also.


----------



## 4mickey2

LuckyinGa said:


> My boys, Harley, Brady & Riley



*hmmmmm........... Harley (the one on the left) has that LOOK.  He doesn't care to be that close to the other boys, does he?*


----------



## dfchelbay

Can anyone tell me the secret as to how to post a photo with my reply or post?  I've looked over the site and don't see anything titled Upload a photo, or post a photo.  I see where you can insert a link, web address and a pre-selected image...but how do I put one of my own pictures up with my post.  I do not wish to upload my photos to the internet first to be able to post to this website.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Shan-man

Most people use PhotoBucket. It's free and easy to use. Check back once you have an account.


----------



## ntsammy5

Yu can post pictures here?


----------



## Shan-man

Once you get pictures uploaded to PhotoBucket, if you place your mouse over the picture there will be a pop-up that provides different link types. Just click on the IMG link type and it will copy the right info into your clipboard. Now, in a post on the DIS just paste. When you preview or post you will see your pic.


----------



## LuckyinGa

4mickey2 said:


> *hmmmmm........... Harley (the one on the left) has that LOOK.  He doesn't care to be that close to the other boys, does he?*



Harley was our only baby for almost six years before we brought home Brady (center) for him to play with. He was not a happy camper and wanted nothing to do with Brady. So then I brought Riley home so Brady would have a playmate. Brady and Riley are best buddies and Harley just watches them from afar. 

Harley still gives me the stink eye every once in a while when the older two are playing wrestlemania too close to him.


----------



## LuckyinGa

Shan-man said:


> Most people use PhotoBucket. It's free and easy to use. Check back once you have an account.



Shan, how do I make the image smaller so it's not so BIG?


----------



## dfchelbay

Thanks for the responses.  I'll give the photo posting a try later today.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

dfchelbay said:


> ..I do not wish to upload my photos to the internet first to be able to post to this website.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.



Im afraid thats the only way....that I know of.


----------



## BradyBz12

> ..I do not wish to upload my photos to the internet first to be able to post to this website.



Unfortunately no other way to do it.  They need to be "hosted" somewhere, and DIS doesn't do that here.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ntsammy5 said:


> Yu can post pictures here?



Al, what a beautiful dog !  Who's the goofy guy in the hat ?


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## BradyBz12

Now those are some comfy pooches!


----------



## 2goofycampers

lynndiwagon said:


> Unfortunately I'm not allowed to post pictures so I can't show you a picture of my famous Boston Terriers (BTs).
> I guess there is some rule?????



You have enough posts now.


----------



## bouncycat

Got 3 pets, 2 dogs and a cat....they're ALL spoiled, but it's fun!!

This one is Cesar, he's our little Dacsund/Beagle mix, he's a good dog, and he's about 8 years old right now....






This one is Angel, she's a Staffordshire Terrier, and she's 4 years old...she's a big baby too!!!







This one here is MY baby, I got him when he was 4 weeks old, and is now 6 years old, had to hand feed him, and he's a spoiled rotten little kitty that LOVES his momma!!!  gotta follow me everywhere, and I wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Good looking pups and the cat's ok too.


----------



## bouncycat

Thanks goofy!!  All 3 of our animals were saved from one thing or another, the little dog was gonna be left in a wal mart parking lot, but the person decided to take him to a shelter, and we got him before he could go, Angel was getting beat up by other dogs that a co-worker had, and my co-worker didn't want to have to take her to a shelter, so we got her, and the cat was way to young to be leaving his mom cause he wasn't weined yet, but the lady we got him from had big dogs, and the dogs were trying to eat the kittens, and we were in the right place at the right time for him. I didn't know he wasnt weined, so I tried feeding him soft food, etc. I finally got some kitten formula, and fed him from my son's medicine dropper. Had to do that for about a week and a half!!  That was tiring.  But, we're attached to all of our fur babies for different reasons, and we're grateful to have them, cause they're all a joy!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

What a wonderful look'n family !  Aren't the furry kids just the best !

So,, does the kitty like fish ?


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## BradyBz12

Some pics of our latest "addition" - another rescue Border Collie that was dumped at the vet with a broken leg and instructions to euthanize.  She's a barely 2 year old, tiny little firecracker named Lyn who is now all healed and rarin' to go... and staying with us forever.  

Swimming for the first time ever....





Did I mention she's ball crazy??










Keeping a watchful eye for where that ball went...





I'm calling this one "GremLyn!"










And just for good measure, here are her new siblings - Brady and Blizzard (aka Bz) with their good friend Drake (another rescue BC that belongs to a friend) on the far left...





So come November, if you see 2 lunatics at FW in a Kodiak hybrid with *3 border collies*.... stop by and say "hi!"


----------



## BradyBz12

Apparently our newest little addition is also a super hero in training...






I guess I'd better get hopping on making her a cape!


----------



## Sarah_Rose

Monique:  Congrats on your new family member!  All of your BCs are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!

But I have to ask, what camera do you use?   We try to get pictures of our German Shepherd in action but they never turn out; I think it's getting near time to upgrade my beloved pocked-sized point and shoot to something that can actually catch a German Shepherd running at full speed after a tennis ball, and not just a black and tan motion blur.

Alright, since I'm posting...  I'm not really part of the camping board, but lurk frequently as I hope to be one day, once we actually have the time to drive down to the Fort.  We camp regularly here - as in, the type of camping where you load up your backpack with the absolute basics and then walk for 8 hours until you find a nice place to pitch your tent for the night... and repeat for a week or two - but live way too far away to drive to WDW, and do not relish the idea of flying with a full complement of tent-camping gear.  Anyway, here is my baby:





Here's wearing a tartan tie for the Great Kilted Run 5K that we ran on Sunday!

Sarah


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Beautiful sweetie.
You need to pose him with a fish'n pole anna straw hat .


----------



## BradyBz12

Sarah_Rose said:


> Monique:  Congrats on your new family member!  All of your BCs are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!



Thanks!  We're really lucky to have them in our family.   



Sarah_Rose said:


> But I have to ask, what camera do you use?



I have to confess, friends of mine took most of those pics.  But I'll find out what they were using.  We're all volunteers with a border collie rescue group and get together and hang out often.  We have a couple of amateur photographers in the group that are VERY good at getting actions shots of all those crazy dogs racing around!  

Plus I'm usually too busy throwing a ball or frisbee.  



Sarah_Rose said:


> I'm not really part of the camping board, but lurk frequently as I hope to be one day, once we actually have the time to drive down to the Fort.



We don't discriminate... ALL campers are welcome!  



Sarah_Rose said:


> here is my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's wearing a tartan tie for the Great Kilted Run 5K that we ran on Sunday!



SO handsome!!  Love the tie.


----------



## BradyBz12

Born 2 Fish said:


> Beautiful sweetie.
> You need to pose him with a fish'n pole anna straw hat .



As long as there's a tennis ball on the line, I could probably pull that off!   

Actually, one of our friends' border collies "herds" the fish in their pond.  Ok, so maybe he's just racing around the shoreline at top speed over and over, but he IS keeping all the bass in the water, so that's SOME kind of herding!


----------



## Sarah_Rose

BradyBz12 said:


> I have to confess, friends of mine took most of those pics.  But I'll find out what they were using.  We're all volunteers with a border collie rescue group and get together and hang out often.  We have a couple of amateur photographers in the group that are VERY good at getting actions shots of all those crazy dogs racing around!



Thanks for the reply!  That's great that you're so involved in border collie rescue; we really do need set aside more time for our local GSD rescue that we got Jack from, and who were a fantastic resource for all our million questions in the first few months that we had him.  My problem is that I have a weakness for senior shepherds, and we would end up with a half dozen or so GSDs in our one-bedroom apartment!

Oh, and I entirely sympathize about the tennis balls; Jack is sleeping right now, with a tennis ball hanging out of his mouth!


----------



## 2goofycampers

I need a pet pic fix.


----------



## Donna

here's one for ya:


----------



## BradyBz12

That. Is. Priceless.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Professor Pup.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Donna said:


> here's one for ya:


----------



## OK GRUMPY

He doesn't have a chance  Oh my it's Goofy


----------



## BradyBz12

It's a bird!  It's a plane!  It's....
*
The Amazing Super Lyn!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Love the floatie, we make ours wear them also.


----------



## dfchelbay

Ever seen a brindle chihuahua?  Here's one of my girls.


----------



## BradyBz12

Super cute - LOVE the collar!


----------



## dfchelbay

The girls.








Do you think anyone sees me under this hosta?


----------



## cajunpeach

My baby is next to my ticker... I love him so much, he loves to go camping.  Oh yeah, I love DH too (He's the one with the surprised look on his face... I love that picture!!! Went to Coral Reef for his birthday and the diver came down with a message for him)


----------



## dfchelbay

dfchelbay said:


> Ever seen a brindle chihuahua?  Here's one of my girls.



This photo is from inside the motor coach...at Fort Wilderness.   She was showing off her new jeweled collar, purchased at the Fire Station (store) inside the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## chief19spixi

awww very cute!! Love the bling!! LOL


----------



## BradyBz12

Our 7 year old rescued Border Collie participated in his first agility trial this weekend.  He not only had fun and did a great job, he came home with ribbons too!


----------



## dfchelbay

He looks very focused.  Tell him congrats on the ribbons.


----------



## chief19spixi

congrats to the pup!! such a cutie!!


----------



## dfchelbay

There is no way they will let you forget to pack them along with everything else for the motor coach vacation.  They will just sit on the steps and landing, so you have to walk over and around them repeatedly, and not forget them.  Look at those faces...there's absolutely NO CHANCE they'll ever be forgotten or left back home.


----------



## BradyBz12

Digging through pics from our recent FW trip and thought this thread needed a bump  

Thank goodness they remembered to put MY chair in the camper...





Please kick the ball, PLEASE kick the ball... WILL YOU PLEASE KICK THE BALL ALREADY!!!





I always get a new toy on vacation.  This time they got me this cool Pluto stuffie!


----------



## freshlybarked

BradyBZ12  Love your dogs.  Although they are a little high energy for me.  We go with the Aussies for a much calmer dog. LOL  We vend at dog events like agility and flyball.  BCs are everywhere.  Great dogs!  Your's look happy to travel.


----------



## BradyBz12

Thanks!  BCs are definitely not for everyone (as evidenced by the 30+ dogs our rescue group currently has in foster homes) but in the right situation, where someone can keep them busy (and keep up with them - definitely not easy!) and actually finds their crazy antics entertaining (what? it's not fun to watch your dogs doing laps at 30 mph around the coffee table?!) they're super dogs. 

We're incredibly lucky ours are great travelers (probably because they spend 1/3 of their lives in the car! ) and adapt to new routines quickly and easily.  Makes our annual 2-3 week trip to the Fort fun for everyone. 

Back to the hijinx... DH is playing fetch  with the hairy lunatics... across 2 rooms!


----------



## freshlybarked

Trying my first download of photos.  If it works, here are Jesse (golden) and Cheyenne (black Aussie) enjoying some Disney time and new scarves.

Nope.  Try again.

Finally.  My girls at Disney.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

They are so cute!


----------



## BradyBz12

Aw, what beautiful, happy dogs.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Cutie pies, love the bandana!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

freshlybarked said:


> Trying my first download of photos.  If it works, here are Jesse (golden) and Cheyenne (black Aussie) enjoying some Disney time and new scarves.
> 
> Nope.  Try again.
> 
> Finally.  My girls at Disney.



Fabulous,,just beautiful sweeties,


----------



## DaveInTN

Such beautiful dogs!  

I tried to find a shot of our girl from our last trip at the Fort where she was doing anything other than sleeping.  Our old lady is quite the couch potato...


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sweetie, how old is she, how long have you had her?


----------



## thecplusplusguy

Here is my new Pomeranian named after Walt himself.





A little bigger this time.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

thecplusplusguy said:


> Here is my new Pomeranian named after Walt himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bigger this time.



You call him, Elias ???


----------



## DaveInTN

2goofycampers said:


> Sweetie, how old is she, how long have you had her?


Denise - Daisy is 10 (we think).  We rescued her and her brother in 2001, and were told they were 18 mos old.   We lost Zozo when he was 4...he got sick and finally had to be put down.  That was a tough one!  But Daisy is still kicking around strong.

Our vet thinks she may be older than we think based upon the level of degeneration in her eyes.  Who knows.


----------



## BradyBz12

DaveInTN said:


>



That is just the sweetest little face.  



thecplusplusguy said:


> Here is my new Pomeranian named after Walt himself.



Congrats!!  What a cutie.


----------



## freshlybarked

Both are very cute.  I love their little faces.  I know about the slowing down.  Our Golden is 12 and she is fine with a walk around the loops and if you add in a trip to the dog park which we do, it ensures she will be spending the day sleeping in the RV.  Cheyenne our black Aussie/Border is going on 13 and she may never slow down.  If we could take her in the parks she could go and go and go.  Dogs are a blessing and having them to travel with is fun.


----------



## BradyBz12

freshlybarked said:


> Cheyenne our black Aussie/Border is going on 13 and she may never slow down.



Yup - that sounds Aussie/Border!!  

Brady is almost 8 and not only can he go ALL. DAY. LONG. but he just entered his very first agility trial this summer.  

I was walking him around the 300 loop last month, after he'd already had a good run playing frisbee, and a couple stopped to say hello to both of us (ok, mostly him LOL) and they remarked, "so he's about 2 years old, right?"

He's got a wee bit of gray around his muzzle if you look closely, but otherwise you'd never guess he's closer to "middle aged" - he certainly has no problem keeping up with our 2 crazy girls (2.5 & 3 yrs old)


----------



## freshlybarked

Our next dogs, hopefully years and years away, will probably be Aussies.  We have a great Aussie rescue group in our area.  I have the start of rheumatoid arthritis, so agility may be out, but I would love to try flyball with them.  We vend at flyball events and what a great workout those dogs get.  Lots of fun to watch also.  Gook luck with the agility.  Several of our friends run agility and it is a great team (you and your dog) sport.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## BradyBz12

Love the pics, Denise - such beautiful dogs!


----------



## m1tchells




----------



## m1tchells

Okay...having an issue.  Can you post pics through snapfish?


----------



## WhitShores

This is Angel. She is 6. My DH got her for me when I was pregnant with DS.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

OH I just want to  her! She is so cute!


----------



## freshlybarked

Very cute babies.  Nice family photo.  You have the same problem with your cat as I have with my dog.  All black and the eys show up the best.


----------



## krhewitt

I love looking at everyone's four legged family members! 
Trying to figure out how to post mine here!


----------



## YorkieMom

Here's Princess Hollie !!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

m1tchells said:


> Okay...having an issue.  Can you post pics through snapfish?





krhewitt said:


> I love looking at everyone's four legged family members!
> Trying to figure out how to post mine here!



You need to use the  IMG code to post pix here from hosting sites.

Yorkie Mom, we lived in McComb the first year we were married. It's a small world, after all.


----------



## krhewitt

O.K. I'm sorta techy but not an expert by any means. Image code? Where do I get this?


----------



## Disneylitch

How do you post a picture???


----------



## 2goofycampers

Posting pictures.

The pic has to be uploaded to your computer.

You have to join a picture hosting site. Such as photobucket,,,etc. Which is what I have so I know these instructions work from there.

Load your pics to photobucket.

When you scroll your pic a list of codes will appear on the bottom of the pic.

highlight the img code, copy and paste it in your post.


Now let's see those fur babies.


----------



## Disneylitch

Still working on figuring out how to post pictures.


----------



## Disneylitch

This is Elmo and Tinkerbell


----------



## Disneylitch

This is Elmo and Tinkerbell being sad because we are getting ready to leave to go home.  What a sad, sad day.


----------



## KimIce

They are adorable!!


----------



## Disneylitch

Thanks,
They get really excited when we tell them they are going to Disney World.  Elmo goes crazy, he starts whining, shaking, and running around like he's crazy.


----------



## m1tchells




----------



## m1tchells




----------



## m1tchells




----------



## Born 2 Fish

m1tchells said:


>



Johnny Depp,, Eat your heart out !!
Wonderful pics,,all of them


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Disneylitch said:


> This is Elmo and Tinkerbell



You can just look at them and tell what wonderful sweeties they 

Do they like to go fishing ?
Our's likes too.


----------



## m1tchells

Thank you!  Here is one of my husband and his "pet" fish you might like.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

m1tchells said:


> Thank you!  Here is one of my husband and his "pet" fish you might like.



AWESOME ! 
soo, what did he name it ?


----------



## billwendy

Oh my Gosh!! I love all of your cute furbabies!! THey are adorable!!! We have never been able to camp at Ft Wilderness yet, but it is on my list to do. What do you all do with your cutie pies while in the parks? And, how did those doggies get to the Animal Kingdom??? Here is my furbaby, Zoey. She was also rescued  - they told us she was a schnoodle and was between 9 months and 9 years old lol!!! We have had her 10 years now!! She is such a fun dog - I'd LOVE to take her to Disney -we take her on vacation when we can - she does NOT like to be left behind!! Starts pouting if she see's a suitcase!!!








This is the coat I made her for her birthday this year!!





Keep those pictures coming - I love seeing pets at DISNEY!!!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

That coat is to cute you should market them and sell them!


----------



## billwendy

OK GRUMPY said:


> That coat is to cute you should market them and sell them!



Aww that is so sweet. I made the pattern up by tracing one of Zoey's other doggie coats and then just embroidered it!! lol So if anyone had a dog the same size as Zoey I could make them one - lol!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

I need a pet pix fix.


----------



## BradyBz12

Ask and ye shall receive!  This is why we have to pack an extra chair when we camp at FW...


----------



## 2goofycampers

What, no drink ?


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## BradyBz12

2goofycampers said:


> What, no drink ?



Oh, I'm sure her dad was off getting her one.  



DisCamper said:


>



OMG that is priceless!


----------



## Luvchefmic




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## 2goofycampers

time for more pics.


----------



## CDNCruiser

*Zoe & Zak at the canal behind the 300 loop!*​


----------



## Born 2 Fish

CDNCruiser said:


> *Zoe & Zak at the canal behind the 300 loop!*​



OMG ,what beautiful awesome babies !! LOVE their hats ! And theylook like they couldn't be hav'n a better time !!!


----------



## 4mickey2

Here is one of my favorite photos.  Our beloved cat "Buick" is sharing Duke's food with him.  Buick was always in the mix with the dogs.  Thelma really misses him.  When we go to the VOM she has barn cats and while all the other dogs are chasing each other, she is around the corner watching over the cats.  

Who do you think got the last piece of dog food?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Love the pics.

I say the cat got the lasr piece of food.


----------



## jorescue

Here are a few pictures of my baby boy.


----------



## CDNCruiser

*Zoe & Zak go everywhere with us!*


----------



## BradyBz12

Awesome pics - keep 'em coming!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Bailey with her mini donkey friends Holly and Cricket. Cricket is gonna have a baby in a couple months.


----------



## BradyBz12

Aw.. lovely!!  And how cute will a baby donkey be??  We'll definitely need pics.


----------



## BradyBz12

Here are some "Grem-Lyn" photos from last summer.  If there's water anywhere closer than a mile, the little peanut will be IN it....


----------



## 4mickey2

cool pics.. keep them coming.  bailey needs to go in and run around with the donkeys..


----------



## 2goofycampers

4mickey2 said:


> cool pics.. keep them coming.  bailey needs to go in and run around with the donkeys..



She likes her body without the extra holes and broken bones. They are very territorial, as long as she's on her side of the fence all is fine.


----------



## DebbieT11

Here's our Bucky at last December's trip to the Fort.... sadly, we lost him a couple weeks after these....


----------



## BradyBz12

Oh, what a sweet old face.  So very sorry for your loss. Bucky was lucky to have a family that cared for him so much, and that he got one last trip to the Fort.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Bucky was beautiful, So sorry for your loss.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Bucky was a cutie!  I'm sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

BradyBz12 said:


> Here are some "Grem-Lyn" photos from last summer.  If there's water anywhere closer than a mile, the little peanut will be IN it....



I love the border collie stare! It says, "Explain to me why you're just sitting around, not sucking the life from every possible moment?" I think I may post this one over my computer to increase my productivity.



DebbieT11 said:


> Here's our Bucky at last December's trip to the Fort.... sadly, we lost him a couple weeks after these....



What an adorable boy. I'm very sorry for your loss. Looks like he did indeed live the good life. What a sweetie.

Kate


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## BradyBz12

polkadotsuitcase said:


> I love the border collie stare! It says, "Explain to me why you're just sitting around, not sucking the life from every possible moment?" I think I may post this one over my computer to increase my productivity.



That's it exactly!!  This would be "on" mode - which is pretty much any time there's ANYthing at all going on.... or a ball in the vicinity of 10 miles.  Lyn has basically 2 speeds - Snuggle and Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! I swear that dog doesn't know how to walk.  



DisCamper said:


>



Too freakin' cute!!


----------



## CDNCruiser

*The kids had a birthday party!*​


----------



## 2goofycampers

That is awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## dfchelbay

DisCamper said:


>



I just LOVE those chihuahuas.  I have two myself.  I got a puppy in January, and she's already been to Ft. Wilderness...twice!


----------



## 4mickey2

Lovin the pics.  cdn that is too cute.  cake for the kids. 

the borders are very cool dogs, too.  the chi's are on the gc ready for a ride??? very cool keep them coming.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Two of Bailey's favorite toys.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

DebbieT11 said:


> Here's our Bucky at last December's trip to the Fort.... sadly, we lost him a couple weeks after these....



What a very beautiful boy Bucky is. I am so sorry about your loss. 
I'm sure he must have given you much joy and love in his years.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## AnotherAlice




----------



## 2goofycampers

Enjoying the view, precious.


----------



## photogal06

I love these doggy photos---thanks for sharing, everyone!  To Bucky's family, I'm very sorry for your loss.  I've been there twice, and it's indescribably hard.  I'm glad your Bucky got one last trip to FW


----------



## BradyBz12

Love it!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

These are some wonderful, beautiful  and fun pics ya'll are posting 
Been a long time since I have laughed, cried and enjoy'd pics like these.
Ya'll's fur babies are awesome.


----------



## AnotherAlice

Our girl loved her bottled water while camping!






This was back when she was a pup and still small enough to take camping.  She loved it!


----------



## jinia

This is our rescue shorkie-shih tzu/yorkie Sookie Rose with our DS.  We haven't been to the Fort yet (dying to!) but she is getting to be a good little traveler!  I would love to go to the Fort next Christmas!  I am loving this pictures!





Here she is soon after we got her..now she is up a couple of pounds to a whole 11 pounds!


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Aaaaaww!  So cute!


----------



## Magicbus

Buddy's two best friends.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

But didn't know where else to put this,


A PET'S TEN COMMANDMENTS.........

 1.   My life is likely to last 10-15 years. Any separation from you is likely to be painful. 

2.   Give me time to understand what you want of me 

3.  Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being. 

4.  Don't be angry with me for long and don't lock me up as punishment. You have your work, your friends, your entertainment, but I have only you. 

5.  Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I do understand your voice when speaking to me. 

6.  Be aware that however you treat me, I will never forget it. 

7.  Before you hit me, before you strike me, remember that I could hurt you, and yet, I choose not to bite you. 

8. Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I have been in the sun too long, or my heart might be getting old or weak. 

9.  Please take care of me when I grow old. You too, will grow old. 

10. On the ultimate difficult journey, go with me please. Never say you can't bear to watch. Don't make me face this alone. Everything is easier for me if you are there, because I love you so.


~Take a moment today to thank GOD for your pets. Enjoy and take good care of them.   Life would be a much duller, less joyful experience without God's critters.


----------



## Magicbus

Frank, all I can say is, wow. Number ten is difficult to read.


----------



## BradyBz12

Born 2 Fish said:


> ~Take a moment today to thank GOD for your pets. Enjoy and take good care of them.   Life would be a much duller, less joyful experience without God's critters.



I'm thankful every day for my pack of lunatics.  Can't imagine my life without them!  The older Brady gets (he's 8.5) the more I appreciate every single day we have with him.  He wasn't an easy dog - he came into rescue young and *very* screwed up, and it took a lot of work and patience over a lot of years just to get him to where he didn't think the sky was falling every day.  These days he acts more like a puppy than when he was one, and he's the sweetest, snuggliest, most awesome big ol' goofball I know.  



Magicbus said:


> Frank, all I can say is, wow. Number ten is difficult to read.



Amen to that.   One of the most awful things I see doing border collie rescue is people that dump their old and/or sick dogs that they've had since they were puppies, because they can't bear to euthanize them themselves.  It's a horrible, horrible thing to have to go through, but far worse when an old dog is dumped with strangers and spends their last days confused and anxious and in a strange place.

We recently had a case like this come into our rescue.  The poor old thing was riddled with cancer and had been dumped in a shelter.  Our foster home that took her in worked with her vet to make sure she got what she needed to be comfortable, spoiled her as much as they possibly could, and when the time came to let her go they called the vet to come to the house.  The poor old' gal passed before the vet even arrived - on her favorite cushy bed with her foster mom and dad holding and comforting her.  These people knew Gemma for only a few months, but they made sure they were the best few months they could possibly give her.  They buried sweet Gemma at the base of a beautiful flowering bush in the field she had roamed happily in her short time there.

Ok... gotta go hug my mutts.


----------



## pooh4me

Thank you Frank.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Wow!

You know what?

TCD has never posted on this thread.

But, I have some new photos of the new TCD pup, Rocky.

And this seems like a good place to post them.

So here you go.

These are from Rocky's first visit to Honeymoon Island State Park.

In Dunedin, Florida.

That's where we live.

And, as luck would have it, it is one of the only places in my county where dogs can legally visit the beach.

It is less than six miles from my driveway to the park entrance.

I hope Rocky likes the water.

What do you think?:





















But wait. . .

There's more . . .

We saw a waterspout when we were visiting that day.

These aren't of Rocky.

But, where else am I going to post them:











You see the disturbance in the water to the left in the second photo, above?

That was a manatee.

No lie.

A manatee!

I love living in Florida.

TCD


----------



## BradyBz12

Rocky is a lucky, lucky pup indeed!!

My gang are jealous.  They love the beach.


----------



## DebbieT11

We recently decided that we were ready to bring another dog into our home.... and found a border collie in need of a home.... he's one of the "old guys"... he's 8 years old, and has always lived with a couple with no children that traveled a lot  -  they were called overseas and couldn't take him.... relinquished to a shelter, and now, he's found his forever home with us.  We're spoiling him the best we can!!






BradyBz12 said:


> Amen to that.   One of the most awful things I see doing border collie rescue is people that dump their old and/or sick dogs that they've had since they were puppies, because they can't bear to euthanize them themselves.  It's a horrible, horrible thing to have to go through, but far worse when an old dog is dumped with strangers and spends their last days confused and anxious and in a strange place.


----------



## BradyBz12

DebbieT11 said:


> We recently decided that we were ready to bring another dog into our home.... and found a border collie in need of a home.... he's one of the "old guys"... he's 8 years old, and has always lived with a couple with no children that traveled a lot  -  they were called overseas and couldn't take him.... relinquished to a shelter, and now, he's found his forever home with us.  We're spoiling him the best we can!!



Thank you Debbie! I'm always so grateful for the people that are willing to take a chance on an older dog!  He's a lucky dog to have found a loving home to live out his "retirement" in.  Although 8 actually isn't so old for a BC.  Our Brady is 8+ and still runs and plays and keeps up with the young'uns like a champ.  Most people that meet him think he's only 2 or 3! 

Congrats on your new family member - we need pics!


----------



## jinia

Magicbus- is that a shorkie?  Thats what our little rescue is!  So cute!  TCD what a cutie and looks to be loving the water to me...so jealous(of the pup).  We have talked about moving to Florida and Dunedin was on our list..so good place to live?  Keep those pets coming!


----------



## Magicbus

jinia said:


> Magicbus- is that a shorkie?  Thats what our little rescue is!  So cute!



Not sure what a Shorkie is. Buddy is a Silky Terrier. It's an Austrailian Terrier and Yorkie mix. Twice as big as a Yorkie and very low keyed. We just love him. And my thanks to you for taking in a rescue. How about some pics of the little guy?



jinia said:


> TCD, what a cutie. We have talked about moving to Florida and Dunedin was on our list.


Rocky is living the good life. Dunedin is a nice place to live.


----------



## Melisande

This is my three year old holding his bearded dragon Zukie. In my signature is the one and only loveable Kiba. Kiba is a japanese chine mix who loves all 4 of my kids. He barely barks. He is the most well mannered dog I ever met.


----------



## BradyBz12

Kiba is adorable and your son's got one seriously cool pet!!


----------



## RocklandRVers

Tri-circle-D said:


> ... I have some new photos of the new TCD pup, Rocky... TCD



Wow Rocky is getting big fast.  Quite a difference since his debut photos from the Fort a few weeks back. He sure is a handsome lad.  We love the name too. Sort of like ours.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

BradyBz12 said:


> One of the most awful things I see doing border collie rescue is people that dump their old and/or sick dogs that they've had since they were puppies, because they can't bear to euthanize them themselves.  It's a horrible, horrible thing to have to go through, but far worse when an old dog is dumped with strangers and spends their last days confused and anxious and in a strange place.



When I worked as a vet assistant, this would happen. The vet -- a wonderful, caring woman -- would stop what she was doing to spend time hanging out with the dog, consoling it and telling it repeatedly that it was a very good dog. Made me so mad people would just drop off a lifelong companion at the end. It's the hardest thing I've ever done, but I could never have left my dogs alone.



Tri-circle-D said:


>



That FACE! Makes you want to grab him up and cuddle him.



DebbieT11 said:


> We recently decided that we were ready to bring another dog into our home.... and found a border collie in need of a home.... he's one of the "old guys"... he's 8 years old, and has always lived with a couple with no children that traveled a lot  -  they were called overseas and couldn't take him.... relinquished to a shelter, and now, he's found his forever home with us.  We're spoiling him the best we can!!



 Good for you -- and him!



Melisande said:


> This is my three year old holding his bearded dragon Zukie. In my signature is the one and only loveable Kiba. Kiba is a japanese chine mix who loves all 4 of my kids. He barely barks. He is the most well mannered dog I ever met.



Your son looks so proud of his pet! And your dog is adorable.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

jinia said:


> We have talked about moving to Florida and Dunedin was on our list..so good place to live?



Yes, Dunedin is a great place to live.  It's close to the beach, and close enough to Tampa and St. Pete.  Like the rest of Florida, though, taxes and insurance are high.  We are in the midst of a very bad real estate slump, so this would be a good time to buy a property here.



Magicbus said:


> Rocky is living the good life. Dunedin is a nice place to live.



Indeed he is!  That pup has it made!



RocklandRVers said:


> Wow Rocky is getting big fast.  Quite a difference since his debut photos from the Fort a few weeks back. He sure is a handsome lad.  We love the name too. Sort of like ours.



Yes, he is growing like crazy, and so far show no sign of stopping.  He will be six months old in a couple of days.



polkadotsuitcase said:


> That FACE! Makes you want to grab him up and cuddle him.



I should have mentioned that was Rocky's first taste of salt water.  He was perplexed, to say the least.

As long as I'm posting, here are a few more shots of Rocky at the beach:

This is Rocky looking from Honeymoon Island to Caladesi Island:






Rocky decided that he was going to swim to Caladesi Island:






And he would have, too, but I stopped him:











And, here's a few random sea life photos.

Check out this big turtle:











The sad news was that the poor fellow was dead.  Here's a park ranger giving an impromptu lecture on the subject:






So, we have huge turtles and manatees swimming in our backyard.

TCD


----------



## Magicbus

After seeing TCD's great pics of Rocky having a blast in the ocean, it once again reminds me of how much having a dog affects the quality of our lives. We're very fortunate, life for me and my wife is very good. We have nice cars, houses, financial freedom, yada, yada, yada. But what gives us more joy than all that stuff, is a 10lb dog, Buddy. When he greets me at the door after work and is so happy to see me, rolls over for a belly rub, it's priceless. I just wish that all dogs and cats could have the life that he has.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Magicbus said:


> After seeing TCD's great pics of Rocky having a blast in the ocean, it once again reminds me of how much having a dog affects the quality of our lives. We're very fortunate, life for me and my wife is very good. We have nice cars, houses, financial freedom, yada, yada, yada. But what gives us more joy than all that stuff, is a 10lb dog, Buddy. When he greets me at the door after work and is so happy to see me, rolls over for a belly rub, it's priceless. I just wish that all dogs and cats could have the life that he has.



Amen to that, brother.


----------



## 2goofycampers

TCD's Rocky's first trip to the ocean reminded me of Bailey's first trip. She loved the sand, HATED the salt water. Wouldn't go near it after her first taste.


----------



## KimIce

Tri-circle-D said:


> Wow!
> 
> You know what?
> 
> TCD has never posted on this thread.
> 
> But, I have some new photos of the new TCD pup, Rocky.
> 
> And this seems like a good place to post them.
> 
> So here you go.
> 
> These are from Rocky's first visit to Honeymoon Island State Park.
> 
> In Dunedin, Florida.
> 
> That's where we live.
> 
> And, as luck would have it, it is one of the only places in my county where dogs can legally visit the beach.
> 
> It is less than six miles from my driveway to the park entrance.
> 
> I hope Rocky likes the water.
> 
> What do you think?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. . .
> 
> There's more . . .
> 
> We saw a waterspout when we were visiting that day.
> 
> These aren't of Rocky.
> 
> But, where else am I going to post them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see the disturbance in the water to the left in the second photo, above?
> 
> That was a manatee.
> 
> No lie.
> 
> A manatee!
> 
> I love living in Florida.
> 
> TCD



Rocky is adorable!!! How old? 

I love seeing the Manatee. Everytime we take our boat out, they are always swimming around it. They will scare the liven tar out of you if you are swimming though, they come right up to you before you know they are even there.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## BradyBz12

Ahhhhhhh... now that's one comfy dog!!


----------



## Gdad

The girls insisted on dressing her up for her 6 month birthday today...


----------



## 2goofycampers

Beautiful princess.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Aaaaaw!  So cute!


----------



## ntsammy5

Gdad said:


> The girls insisted on dressing her up for her 6 month birthday today...



She's so cute!  This is mine:


----------



## jsmla

I've enjoyed this thread so much, spent the weekend just looking at all of the puppies and other pets.

Jack the Shih Tzu is coming with us in October so I'll have a few pictures of my own.  They won't be action shots though.  Jack is more of an indoorsy kind of pup.

He takes a mean Glamor Shot though:


http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jennifer


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Oh what a cowboy!!!


----------



## Miss M.K.J.

I love looking at all the doggies-it made me want to add my two to the bunch. These are my two Labs Daisy and Violet, they are sisters


----------



## 2goofycampers

Aww so cute, lovely scarfs.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ntsammy5 said:


> She's so cute!  This is mine:



A face only a mother could love.

well,, okay,,maybe mother didn't like the face either.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

I don't know how I missed all these recent pix -- this is one of my favorite threads. Such adorable puppies everyone has!


----------



## Treehorn

He is the man!  Notice how he likes to not have debt too!  He loves to chew on old credit cards!






What??






Sleeping with Squirrell





Tough Day!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Simon Leroy is a keeper.


----------



## WhitShores

Angel and Christian


----------



## 2goofycampers

2goofycampers said:


> Bailey with her mini donkey friends Holly and Cricket. Cricket is gonna have a baby in a couple months.


 Sad news, Cricket went into labor last week, as soon as it seen she was in trouble the Vet was called. He did everything he could but Cricket and the baby didn't make it.


----------



## Magicbus

So sad. The owners must be devastated. I would be a mess.


----------



## CDNCruiser




----------



## CDNCruiser

At the canal behind the 300 loop.​


----------



## Born 2 Fish

CDNCruiser said:


> At the canal behind the 300 loop.​



I love those sweeties with their hats !  I hava hat just like that,, it's my Fort fishing hat


----------



## 2goofycampers

She is a 4 month old mini donkey


----------



## M303871

Our little boy 6 month old pic.

M303871


----------



## BradyBz12

Gorgeous!


----------



## M303871

Thank you very much we are hopeing to bring him to the fort next year at this time. As long as we get the new truck camper


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 4mickey2

i know these two.. lol


----------



## BradyBz12

2goofycampers said:


>



Aw - what a sweet photo!


----------



## AshFamily

The white chihuahua is ours, he is Milo.








This is Tonto.


----------



## iuki

BradyBz12 said:


> Aw - what a sweet photo!



Adorable!  We have a bichon and we adore her.  She's such a lapdog.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## keylime359

2goofycampers said:


>



I love this! Too stinkin cute


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers

This is Alfredo's graduation pic, he is my DB's dog.


----------



## YodaGirl

2goofycampers said:


>



Aw!  They make me miss my Bichon.  I'd had him since I was 12.  He was 18 when he died in Dec 09.

They are so cute!


----------



## 4mickey2

2goofycampers said:


> This is Alfredo's graduation pic, he is my DB's dog.



so cute!!  mine won't wear hats...


----------



## 4mickey2

there's "my" bailey.   i miss you guys - why don't you come visit. -5 degrees isn't that bad.  REALLY....  



2goofycampers said:


> This is Alfredo's graduation pic, he is my DB's dog.


----------



## 2goofycampers

4mickey2 said:


> there's "my" bailey.   i miss you guys - why don't you come visit. -5 degrees isn't that bad.  REALLY....



We miss you also, it's 17, come warm up.


----------



## FloridaTeacher

On the way to Disney


----------



## BradyBz12

2goofycampers said:


>



Would that be a herd, gaggle, pride or flock of Maltese?  

Love it!!


Some folks ask how "good" the FW dog park is.

Well I can say first hand that it's good enough to cause a 4 year old, crazy border collie to dig a hole in the sand and take a nap...


----------



## Famvaca

, great pictures


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Bump,,,

because our 4 legged babies are so much more adorable and sweet than humans.


----------



## CDNCruiser

*Posing with Pluto at Animal Kingdom*​


----------



## 2goofycampers

So Cute. Was Pluto a good boy?


----------



## micherie

..


----------



## 2goofycampers

Cute! Is he named after the TV show ?


----------



## micherie

Nope just liked the name.

Cherie


----------



## disbabyndaddy

CDNCruiser said:


>




This photo makes me so happy!!  Looks like ALL had a wonderful vacation!


----------



## thecplusplusguy

CDNCruiser said:


> *Posing with Pluto at Animal Kingdom*[/CENTER]



How did you get them into Animal Kingdom or am I missing a joke?

Dan


----------



## CDNCruiser

thecplusplusguy said:


> How did you get them into Animal Kingdom or am I missing a joke?
> 
> Dan



No joke . . . they've been to Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios and EPCOT.

Up until about six months ago Disney had a kennel at each of the parks.  Our pups have visited three of them.  They were all very convenient, just outside the turnstiles.

We normally leave them in the motorhome and make sure we are home during the day to walk them, but occasionally when we knew we would be gone all day they would go with us and stay in the kennels.

It was very convenient, and only $15.00 per day.  The dogs could even "park-hop".  They would let you transfer them to a kennel at another park with no additional fee.

Unfortunately when Best Friends opened across from the Port Orleans Resorts all the kennels at the parks and the one at Fort Wilderness closed.

It is no longer convenient and it's terribly expensive!

Some times I don't understand what the executives are thinking!


----------



## CDNCruiser




----------



## Born 2 Fish

CDNCruiser said:


> Some times I don't understand what the executives are thinking!



 That's easy,,$$$$$$


----------



## 2goofycampers

Bailey likes to play with empty bottles.


----------



## CDNCruiser

*Five shelties!*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

2goofycampers said:


> Bailey likes to play with empty bottles.



That's her story and she's stick'n to it


----------



## Jack Rabbit Run




----------



## Jack Rabbit Run




----------



## 2goofycampers

Oh my, so cute.


----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## CampFanatic

I've had so much fun sewing Disney T-shirts for our trip to the Fort in 2-1/2 weeks!  I'll take a picture of her in one and post it.  All I did was purchase childrens' Disney T-shirts at the local Disney Outlet Store and take them apart to sew a shirt for my Hairless Chinese Crested!  She looks soooo cute!






[/IMG]


----------



## Born 2 Fish

knee high neighbors.


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Here is my female chihuahua and her two puppies.  She had two girls.


----------



## Fort Fanatics

Here is Pete and Tigger in the camper: 





And Cleo the Italian Greyhound who looks embarrassed:





Here is Cleo again:





And Pete ready for Hallowween!


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Here is my Chiweenie Minnie. She has a find Mickey on her back.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## pooh4me

Denise are these your dogs? I love the picture. I have always wanted a Irish Wolfhound but I have settled for large Old English Sheepdogs.


----------



## 2goofycampers

pooh4me said:


> Denise are these your dogs? I love the picture. I have always wanted a Irish Wolfhound but I have settled for large Old English Sheepdogs.



No, a friend sent it to me in an email. I couldn't resist, it cracked me up.


----------



## 4mickey2

Born 2 Fish said:


> knee high neighbors.



awww.. i miss my friends. 

hugs to bailey!


love the pics everyone.


----------



## Gdad

Our Guard Dog by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## CCIntrigue

Kassie on the lookout for armadillos ...


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## CDNCruiser

*Zak, Jack, Daizy, Maggie & Blue*​


----------



## 2goofycampers

They are always gorgeous. Looks like they just stepped out of the salon.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Run

Mickey and his new tag.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Jack Rabbit Run said:


> Mickey and his new tag.



How cute is Mickey !!
Mickey and  his new tag have the same color scheme.


----------



## 2goofycampers

So cute....


----------



## tlh0726

on our 5 month old english springer spaniel


----------



## 2goofycampers

Cool, I wonder if Disney will make him a mascot ?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Bailey's Happy Place


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## CAFarmerGirl

This is our Cocker Spaniel staying true to her hunting origins ...





And our Great Pyrennes/Akbash pup (who delighted in finding my newly planted flower bed ):


----------



## Born 2 Fish

CAFarmerGirl said:


> This is our Cocker Spaniel staying true to her hunting origins ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our Great Pyrennes/Akbash pup (who delighted in finding my newly planted flower bed ):




Love the fur babaies, 

the puppy has a look as if to say,
 "Well, what did you expect."


----------



## kat3668

Heres my boy... Tigger. Original I know!


----------



## 2goofycampers

I'm pretty sure that is the first time I've seen a cat tolerate being dressed up. Very cool cat.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## TinkerLori

Phineas the mini schnauzer and Lightning McQueen the cat






My son Koda (named from Disneys Koda from Brother Bear) and Phineas






Me and Phineas in his sweater.. brr






Me and Phineas.. getting him used to road trips so we can take him to Fort Wilderness


----------



## railmail

The girls have earned their ears as they've been with us on every trip to the Fort.

DH and 2 of his bestest pals inside our favorite campground.   





Yoda showing off her balance technique inside the MH at the Fort!!    





Both of our girls are rescues and definately a part of the family.  It was because of them that we discovered our love of camping and the fact that we love the Fort so much!!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Readerbug

Whoops! Trying to figure how to use flicker and integrate the disboard, and I goofed. Can't see a way to delete the post. 
?How? Well,
When I  learn, will try again....finalizing kennel arrangements, so this thread was on my mind.
Whoops! Trying to figure how to use flicker and integrate the disboard, and I goofed. Can't see a way to delete the post. 

Edited:
http://flic.kr/p/ebDzx7
http://flic.kr/p/ebyxtp
http://flic.kr/p/ebyvjc
http://flic.kr/p/ebEbBL
First time being kenneled, instead of just checked on by neighbors ( They are stay at home, 'mind the ranch' type dogs who would rather take care of 'their place' until we return). The kennel is a small place, has great reviews, looks lovely and has large spaces. It seems a great place, they can watch cows and survey a duck pond to their heart's content, be together and exercise...You experienced kennel patrons, please, just tell me they'll be fine...

OK. so I can't make the pics work so I can see them, uploaded from Flickr.  Wanted to figure it out before our trip in a few days, so we could post a TR this time.
Will keep learning and trying!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## YorkieMom

see avatar !!!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## 2goofycampers

Let's see some more fur babies.


----------



## azureskies

Loved these! Planning our first FW stay in March or April. I will have to get pics of my four (2 Toy Poodles and 2 cats).


----------



## 2goofycampers

bump


----------



## tltay2005

Our boys love to camp!
 
Highlands Hammock State Park.


----------



## Jaylens Papa

oops


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Just loved ALL the pet pics!  I'll post some myself when I figure out the complicated way to post pics on here, geesh.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Here is Molly.  She has to ride on the dash or in the DW lap.  

34 Days 1 Hour 45 Min......................................And Counting


----------



## Stinkerbell1973

This is our Goldendoodle Penny on our trip last Thanksgiving!


----------



## friendofeeyore

DebbieT11 - Your Bucky, Border Collie is a twin to my Annie!! On July 13 my Annie had a stroke & is now all well in God's Garden. She was my baby & I miss her so much. Was such a wonderful & a smart little girl. Thank goodness I have lots of picture of my Annie. She was a rescue. Thank you for sharing Bucky's picture with us.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Kenny1113

Our guy in the golf cart at the fort.


----------



## peg110

Same picture twice. First one is the original. The second one, I tried to leave the color in the Dog (Maverick) and the Cat (Millie) and make everything else Sepia-toned (Using The GiMP). This is 2 days after we brought home Millie from the SPCA.


----------



## tiggerdad

Great looking pair


----------



## peg110

Thanks. It's our 120 pound LAP dog. I'd say he's a gentle giant, but he's more like a lumbering oaf! 

We love him just the same though.


----------



## FortWildernessCamper

My Mr. Pibbs loved camping and riding in golf carts.
  

Mr. PIBBS  2004 - 2015


----------



## Sundancer330

The boys loving a cold sunny day.


----------



## friendofeeyore

debbieT11, Your baby looks like my Annie. Annie went over the bridge to Jesus Kingdom on 7/13/15. She had a stroke & did not pull out of it. I have cried until I have no more tears. She was my baby & smarter than I could ever be. Really do miss her! She loved to go Bye Bye. Was a great big sister she was  to our Aussie, Susie. Give Bucky a hug from me, please


----------



## serenitygr

This is what keep us busy during all the time we are home in Minnesota- we raise German Shepherds and Basset Hounds! It's the hardest part of leaving- and the best part about coming home


----------



## Kidatheart2010

On the Dash and ready to travel........


----------



## tltay2005

Neiko loved the dog park at FW.  Wish we could bring him every trip, but if we plan park time, we leave him home with his sitter.  If only camping, he gets to come.


----------



## love__goofy

Kidatheart2010 said:


> On the Dash and ready to travel........
> 
> View attachment 201780


Did you make the cushioned top to put on your dash, or is here somewhere I can buy it?

Thanks


----------



## Kidatheart2010

We took a blanket and fitted it to the dash area, put velcro on the edges and put them on the hard parts of the dash near the windshield.  Works great for them.  The dash is a huge piece of smooth vinyl.  We had to put something on it to keep the pooches from scratching and puncturing it.  Its their favorite place to ride.  

225 days till we are back at WDW..............


----------



## AliceAnn




----------



## 2goofycampers

a    

A little chilly today!


----------



## tltay2005

wrong thread, oops


----------



## 2goofycampers

Bump, for some new fur baby pics.


----------



## FortWildernessCamper

My new puppy "Toby", a 4 month old Shih-Tzu


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## mtnminnie

love your boxer...I always check in for my boxer fix =)


----------



## FtW Mike

Is it time to go ADVENTURING at The Fort YET?


----------



## Kidatheart2010

This one is more than ready for the Fort..........


----------



## garneska

Puddle of Yeti. Would love a few good thoughts for him. He is struggling right now.


----------



## FtW Mike

What a happy face he has  Must be all the love Mom and DAD SHOWER ON Him and brother Mallory


----------



## ruthies12

garneska said:


> View attachment 256737
> 
> Puddle of Yeti. Would love a few good thoughts for him. He is struggling right now.



I feel your pain, we just had to buy a ramp for our 10 year old saint Bernard cause she is having such a hard time with steps, her back hips are so bad.  Good thoughts coming your way.....


----------



## FtW Mike

The Savage Sisters all tuckered out from keeping the Trash Collectors from stealing our garbage and our neighbor from running away from home and going to work


----------



## garneska

i love that name for them @FtW Mike Savage Sisters. they look so innocent.


----------



## FortWildernessCamper

garneska said:


> View attachment 256737
> 
> Puddle of Yeti. Would love a few good thoughts for him. He is struggling right now.



HUGS!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Good thought for Yeti coming your way. We lost our baby girl February 11.
Everyone keep the pics coming, we don't plan on any more fur babies to put on this thread.


----------



## FtW Mike

Kris looks are deceiving  Two weeks ago we came home from a concert and thought they tore WookieBear apart we found brown furry stuff all over the living room and kitchen  Turned out to be a throw pillow they played tug of war with.  The lattice work for our deck what they didn't tear out they ATE in place.  Our pine trees inside the fence now have no branches before 3 feet above ground.  One chew toy lasted an entire 20 min  average is 5


----------



## tltay2005

This is from one of the last camping trips the two (father and son) got to take together.  Cosmo ( on the left) passed shortly after from liver cancer.  They both loved to camp.


----------



## peg110

FtW Mike said:


> Kris looks are deceiving  Two weeks ago we came home from a concert and thought they tore WookieBear apart we found brown furry stuff all over the living room and kitchen  Turned out to be a throw pillow they played tug of war with.  The lattice work for our deck what they didn't tear out they ATE in place.  Our pine trees inside the fence now have no branches before 3 feet above ground.  One chew toy lasted an entire 20 min  average is 5


I can relate to some of this. We had a tree outside that the lower branches were "Toast". Not from "Chewing" though. More from him "Peeing" on the tree all the time. Eventually we had to cut the tree down (which was okay because I didn't really like it anyway). It must have been some very potent pee.

Our "Little" ( ) Maverick (130# yellow Lab) goes through chew toys pretty quick. He got one for Christmas Last year (A "Reindeer") and the head was gone within 15 Seconds. 

He is, however, slowing down in his "Old" age (of 8 years old). I think much of it is a result of the RA he now has. 

Also want to send Good Vibes out for Yeti as well as to anyone who has a pet or had a pet. Particularly those who may not be in the best of health. 

Pet owners are a "Special Breed" (Pun Intended) with lots of love to share. The truth is, is that I think the pets give us more back.


----------



## garneska

Nice green bandage. Hope it stays on for a few days to protect his elbow.


----------



## FtW Mike

garneska said:


> View attachment 259442
> 
> Nice green bandage. Hope it stays on for a few days to protect his elbow.


 Needs some signatures Mallory wants to be first I thunkered


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tiggerdad

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 291209



Has that "Hey, why aren't we going anywhere?" look on its face.


----------



## tltay2005




----------

